# I had to wait over an hour just for a courier to pickup my meal because I'm being discriminated for not tipping!



## AveragePerson

Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.

PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.

PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...


----------



## BigRedDriver

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip, they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


Cool.


----------



## nosurgenodrive

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip, they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


Nobody cares. You're cheap. You're a blight on society and you deserve the poor service you receive.


----------



## AveragePerson

nosurgenodrive said:


> Nobody cares. You're cheap. You're a blight on society and you deserve the poor service you receive.


You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?

I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?

Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


----------



## DriverMark

There is a special place in hell for non-tippers..... I'm thinking you have a nice room prepared there for you......


----------



## nosurgenodrive

AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


Vote for AOC.


----------



## TomTheAnt

AveragePerson said:


> STD


Umm... Maybe not the best abbreviation for a food delivery service, but anyway... :whistling:


----------



## Anonymhysa

Well if you don't want to wait you're gonna have to pony up. Welcome to how the real world works.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.


...
I like this post
No I don't
Yes I do
No I don't


----------



## The_Solo

Cheap people get cheap service

I’m glad to hear that plenty of drivers ignores you. Leaves a little bit of hope


----------



## AveragePerson

nosurgenodrive said:


> Vote for AOC.


What is AOC?


----------



## nosurgenodrive

AveragePerson said:


> What is AOC?


Your messiah.


----------



## Negg

Cheap people always cry about not getting the service they think they deserve.


----------



## AveragePerson

My 200IQ move is to order an hour ahead of time next and put in the note for restaurant to start order only an 40minutes later or when driver arrive 



nosurgenodrive said:


> Your messiah.


I don't know what that is or what it stands for.



DriverMark said:


> There is a special place in hell for non-tippers..... I'm thinking you have a nice room prepared there for you......


I heard ? is real too.

I'm a Atheists.


----------



## Matt Uterak

It is either trolling or spamming.


----------



## DriverMark

AveragePerson said:


> My 200IQ move is to order an hour ahead of time next and put in the note for restaurant to start order only an 40minutes later or when driver arrive
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is or what it stands for.
> 
> 
> I heard ? is real too.
> 
> I'm a Atheists.


If you are right, and I'm wrong, we will enjoy oblivion together. Other way around, I'll wave and smile.


----------



## AveragePerson

DriverMark said:


> If you are right, and I'm wrong, we will enjoy oblivion together. Other way around, I'll wave and smile.


Considering I did not existed for 14billion years, I think that would be just fine.

Eternal existence is itself a 'Hell'.

Why is hell depicted as for Humans only when we are not even a tiny fraction of a blip on both a timeline and size scale. There is countless organisms before and after us just on this planet alone, let alone the immense size of the universe. It is sheer human aggroance and self importance that think everything revolves around us and depict deities and divine beings in our image when we are just hairless ?. Which is why we think the Earth is the centre of the universe or that Earth is flat and the entire universe or that we are special and God created us in his/her image.

Your argument is like me saying we will be invaded and conquered by pigs and must treat the pig overlords nice now. If I'm wrong , we will both continue to enjoy ? but if I'm right and your wrong, I will survive the ? invasion.

Let me ask you this. Is/are the gods you believe in ominipotent (all powerful without limit) and perfect (without any flaw)? If so, can it/he/she/they create a nut so hard that they themselves can not crack?


----------



## welikecamping

*"I had to wait over an hour just for a courier to pickup my meal because I'm being discriminated for not tipping!"*

*Somehow, this does not surprise me.*


----------



## freddieman

Probably your rating shows up on drivers request


----------



## ariel5466

You get the service you pay for. You're probably one of those cheap ****s who doesn't tip your server in a restaurant, either, and makes her work for free. I despise people like you. If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford the service. Go get your own damn food!


----------



## evad77

Well said Ariel! And I hope when the driver did finally deliver your order they palmed some fries and had a sip of your soda


----------



## UberAdrian

OP is absolutely trolling. Skip doesn’t give drivers the option to decline pings. Gotta take em all! Was prolly just busy cuz not a lot of drivers want to work with cheap bastards like you around!


----------



## njn

You're not supposed to tip in canada, everyone is paid well enough.


----------



## AveragePerson

UberAdrian said:


> OP is absolutely trolling. Skip doesn't give drivers the option to decline pings. Gotta take em all! Was prolly just busy cuz not a lot of drivers want to work with cheap bastards like you around!


There must be because every few I checked I got a different driver heading to restaurant... Or maybe they just contact support


----------



## UberAdrian

AveragePerson said:


> There must be because every few I checked I got a different driver heading to restaurant... Or maybe they just contact support


The dispatch is all manual so if you got different drivers it was dispatch messing with you not drivers. There's no option to skip/cancel orders for drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

The Gift of Fish said:


> ...I like this post
> No I don't
> Yes I do
> No I don't









nosurgenodrive said:


> Your messiah.


Original Poster lives in Canada (or says that it does..................)





njn said:


> You're not supposed to tip in canada, everyone is paid well enough.


That must have changed from when I lived in Canada.



UberAdrian said:


> The dispatch is all manual


There is a company that still does voice dispatch?

The first place that a computer assigned calls to cab drivers was Toronto.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.


Read the Promo code. To me, ENTREE15 means it has had to pass through at least 15 sets of hands before some schmuck is likely to deliver without a tip.

You can almost see the order passing down the line.

No tip! Are you ****ing kidding me?! **** off!!

Oh good, a request. WTF?! No tip?! **** off!!!

And so it goes down the line.... 15 times until it comes to the latter day Ted Bundy of delivery drivers, who is in need of a delivering more than a quarter pounder.

You're a brave guy!

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Who is John Galt? said:


> ENTREE15 means it has had to pass through at least 15 sets of hands before some schmuck is likely to deliver without a tip. You can almost see the order passing down the line. No tip! Are you @@@@ing kidding me?! @@@@ off!! Oh good, a request. WTF?! No tip?! @@@@ off!!! And so it goes down the line....


When I dispatched cabs, the regulars who flatted were the last to get a cab. If I had a cab for the cheapskate, I would send it, as cheapskate did pay the fare, which is all that the law required (and still requires). If fifty people in the same neighbourhood wanted a cab, the cheapskate waited.

There were times when I did have to announce:

"I have Mr. Cheapskate on Capitol Hill.....'been jumping up and down for the past hour.....anyone want to get it?"

There were times when a driver would volunteer, but, usually the driver asked for something else.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I wouldn't want someone alone with my food who has a grudge.

Although I'm certain drivers say he's not cheap just economical.


----------



## Stephen Uno

Your case is like using a low services and expecting to be treated like someone in a limousine especially after applying coupon. Smh.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Michael1230nj said:


> I wouldn't want someone alone with my food who has a grudge.


Lordy!! Is that a wiener in the hotdog or is it ....

.


----------



## DriverMark

AveragePerson said:


> Let me ask you this. Is/are the gods you believe in ominipotent (all powerful without limit) and perfect (without any flaw)? If so, can it/he/she/they create a nut so hard that they themselves can not crack?


You might be proof of this answer......


----------



## AveragePerson

Did anyone tip? lets see how generous you guys are with your own money :smiles:


----------



## ariel5466

AveragePerson said:


> Did anyone tip? lets see how generous you guys are with your own money :smiles:


I always tip based on the value BEFORE discounts are applied.


----------



## SuzeCB

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


So you're upset that you get what you pay for. Have we got that right?


----------



## UberAdrian

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster lives in Canada (or says that it does..................)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must have changed from when I lived in Canada.
> 
> There is a company that still does voice dispatch?
> 
> The first place that a computer assigned calls to cab drivers was Toronto.


Oh hells no man it's not the Stone Age lol. The dispatch is manual but electronic, not with radios! That would take forever.

The entire concept of skip is that it revolves around tips up front. Almost everybody tips. The base delivery fee/driver pay are very low for this. If you're not going to tip it's foolish to use skip. You'll get rekt every time especially in the GTA. Use eats instead. Just watch out for those surges on eats. I had a $4 surge to $28 the other day lol.

You can also try Foodora but it's kind of slow.


----------



## zeroperminute

pretty sure he got his .93 cents worth of service


----------



## BlueNOX

If I got this guy he'd have a high protein sauce and grey/brown dental floss in his food.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

njn said:


> You're not supposed to tip in canada, everyone is paid well enough.


This is not accurate. We are far more like America in this regard, than Europe or Australia.


----------



## AveragePerson

I don't understand why drivers/couriers insist on placing the burden of their pay on their clients' customer rather than their own clients that hired them...


----------



## Invisible

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.


LOL! Gee, I wonder why no driver was rushing to accept your order.

If you'd just give a prepaid tip of $1, you'd get your food faster and most likely wouldn't have any "special" additions to your entree. If you're not going to tip, I'd suggest not ordering anything with salsa. Or better yet, make your own food. Delivery is a privilege for the tipping customers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Capitalism 101: The customer pays the cost of doing business plus a profit for the provider.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is not accurate. We are far more like America in this regard, than Europe or Australia.


Every bar tender across whom I ran when I lived in Canada expected a tip. I had my regular gin mills in Montréal, most of them 
in Sud-Ouest (which was mostly a slum when I lived there). I tipped all of the bar tenders there. The only place that I hung out in Vieux Montréal, with any regularity, at least, was Le Nelson. That was mostly because one of the bar tenders lived in my building and one of the waitresses lived across the street.

I tip cab drives, Uber drivers, jitney drivers, pizza guys, other food delivery guys. I will get stingy if the service is sub-par, but, if the service is at least acceptable, I tip well.


----------



## AveragePerson

Another Uber Driver said:


> Capitalism 101: The customer pays the cost of doing business plus a profit for the provider.


Yes and your customer is Skip/UberEats/DoorDash/Foodora/Etc


----------



## itendstonight

Another Uber Driver said:


> When I dispatched cabs, the regulars who flatted were the last to get a cab. If I had a cab for the cheapskate, I would send it, as cheapskate did pay the fare, which is all that the law required (and still requires). If fifty people in the same neighbourhood wanted a cab, the cheapskate waited.
> 
> There were times when I did have to announce:
> 
> "I have Mr. Cheapskate on Capitol Hill.....'been jumping up and down for the past hour.....anyone want to get it?"
> 
> There were times when a driver would volunteer, but, usually the driver asked for something else.


How'd you know the person was a cheapskate? Saved his number as a nontipper?


----------



## AveragePerson

Invisible said:


> LOL! Gee, I wonder why no driver was rushing to accept your order.
> 
> If you'd just give a prepaid tip of $1, you'd get your food faster and most likely wouldn't have any "special" additions to your entree. If you're not going to tip, I'd suggest not ordering anything with salsa. Or better yet, make your own food. Delivery is a privilege for the tipping customers.


I make sure to include instructions for the restaurant to seal the food to avoid tempering and notes to the driver to ensure the food is sealed when picked up. If any evidence of tempering is found or seal is broken I will inspect the food and complain to Delivery App who will then issue a refund for my order and take any necessary actions upon the courier, if actual evidence of tempering is found. Only mentally disturbed person would temper food, which not only put their job at risk but also open them up for criminal and civil exposure for zero additional benefits. It's not like they are going to get any extra $ for doing something so vile and gross.

Delivery is not a privilege to the tipping customer but to all who paid for the delivery service. Tipping is optional whereas delivery charge/fee are not.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

itendstonight said:


> How'd you know the person was a cheapskate? Saved his number as a nontipper?


The drivers used to let the dispatchers know about the regulars. They used to tell us about the good tippers, the lousy tippers and 
the non-tippers. They also told us about customers who were nice; were nice-looking; who did not bathe; who were nasty; who were drunk, who lied about their destination. You need a good memory to be a good voice dispatcher. You also need a long memory. I was the best dispatcher in the City in my time.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

AveragePerson said:


> I'm a Atheists.


Oh, it's _so_ disappointing that he's "a Atheists" [sic] -- apparently, he's more than one of them; Multiple Personality Disorder, I reckon. In any case, his being an atheist just goes to show that even the very worst people can have some redeeming qualities, presumably by accident in this instance. I guess Hitler really liked puppies, too.

Or he could just get his fat ass out and get his own food: problem solved.



AveragePerson said:


> I make sure to include instructions for the restaurant to seal the food to avoid *tempering* and notes to the driver to ensure the food is sealed when picked up. If any evidence of *tempering* is found or seal is broken I will inspect the food and complain to Delivery App who will then issue a refund for my order and take any necessary actions upon the courier, if actual evidence of *tempering* is found. Only mentally disturbed person would *temper* food, which not only put their job at risk but also open them up for criminal and civil exposure for zero additional benefits. It's not like they are going to get any extra $ for doing something so vile and gross.
> 
> Delivery is not a privilege to the tipping customer but to all who paid for the delivery service. Tipping is optional whereas delivery charge/fee are not.


Tempering:
verb
1 the steel is tempered by heat: harden, strengthen, toughen, fortify, anneal.
2 their idealism is tempered with realism: moderate, modify, modulate, mitigate, alleviate, reduce, weaken, lighten, soften.

Compare with _"tampering"_.

One time is a typographical error: over and over again is ignorance.


----------



## New2This

Hopefully you got "something extra" in your order


----------



## SEAL Team 5

I had to wait over an hour just for a courier to pickup my meal because I'm being discriminated for not tipping!

I'd be more concerned about that added special sauce by the courier for not tipping if I were you. Never order Creem of Sum Yung Guy soup from a place that uses gig economy drivers.


----------



## Invisible

AveragePerson said:


> Only mentally disturbed person would temper food, which not only put their job at risk but also open them up for criminal and civil exposure for zero additional benefits. It's not like they are going to get any extra $ for doing something so vile and gross.
> 
> Delivery is not a privilege to the tipping customer but to all who paid for the delivery service. Tipping is optional whereas delivery charge/fee are not.


While I would never mess with customers food nor have I, if you just read this forum you will see a lot of drivers who have no conscience messing with someone's food. It's not because they're mentally disturbed. It's because they're pissed.

I know you're just a roll, but let me repeat what I have always noted, delivery is a privilege to those who can afford it that includes paying a service fee and a tip. You're just a cheapskate!


----------



## BigRedDriver

AveragePerson said:


> Considering I did not existed for 14billion years, I think that would be just fine.
> 
> Eternal existence is itself a 'Hell'.
> 
> Why is hell depicted as for Humans only when we are not even a tiny fraction of a blip on both a timeline and size scale. There is countless organisms before and after us just on this planet alone, let alone the immense size of the universe. It is sheer human aggroance and self importance that think everything revolves around us and depict deities and divine beings in our image when we are just hairless ?. Which is why we think the Earth is the centre of the universe or that Earth is flat and the entire universe or that we are special and God created us in his/her image.
> 
> Your argument is like me saying we will be invaded and conquered by pigs and must treat the pig overlords nice now. If I'm wrong , we will both continue to enjoy ? but if I'm right and your wrong, I will survive the ? invasion.
> 
> Let me ask you this. Is/are the gods you believe in ominipotent (all powerful without limit) and perfect (without any flaw)? If so, can it/he/she/they create a nut so hard that they themselves can not crack?


I asked a priest this question once. He said.

"Of course he could, until he changed his mind"


----------



## gambler1621

AveragePerson said:


> I don't understand why drivers/couriers insist on placing the burden of their pay on their clients' customer rather than their own clients that hired them...


The "driver/courrier" did not place the burden of their pay on their "clients's customer". The restaurant owner and delivery service owner did it by refusing to pay their employee/contractor a living wage. When the IRS started making restaurant owners keep track of tips, those owners then demanded that the employee be exempt from minimum wage. This burden has been on the customer for about 40 years. If you think you shouldn't tip your service worker, then why don't you come mow my lawn for $3.00 per hour and I will tip you what I think I deserve to pay you.


----------



## BlueNOX

AveragePerson said:


> I make sure to include instructions for the restaurant to seal the food to avoid tempering and notes to the driver to ensure the food is sealed when picked up. If any evidence of tempering is found or seal is broken I will inspect the food and complain to Delivery App who will then issue a refund for my order and take any necessary actions upon the courier, if actual evidence of tempering is found. Only mentally disturbed person would temper food, which not only put their job at risk but also open them up for criminal and civil exposure for zero additional benefits. It's not like they are going to get any extra $ for doing something so vile and gross.
> 
> Delivery is not a privilege to the tipping customer but to all who paid for the delivery service. Tipping is optional whereas delivery charge/fee are not.


And do you think that restaurant worker won't discover your an anal person and not tamper pre seal. Most places don't even have seals. What, they duct tape it.

I can fart on your napkins, use your plastic utensils to pick off my crabs and dingleberries and even scratch my hard to reach spot that has all the duck butter. Oh what I can do with sealed condiment packets.

You should be praying to god I don't do food deliveries.

How's that food tasting about now.


----------



## June132017

Alot of the people who don't tip are really poor and don't have a dime to their name. Their life is already hell.


----------



## losiglow

Anonymhysa said:


> Well if you don't want to wait you're gonna have to pony up. Welcome to how the real world works.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

June132017 said:


> Alot of the people who don't tip are really poor and don't have a dime to their name. Their life is already hell.


Possibly, but if they're _that_ broke, maybe they should be _buying their own groceries_ and _preparing their own meals at home_ instead of ordering restaurant delivery meals.

It's just a thought. I know that hard working people who lived on modest incomes economized in this way for generations, but apparently everyone thinks they're entitled to spoil themselves now, irrespective of their actual financial circumstances.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

June132017 said:


> Alot of the people who don't tip are really poor and don't have a dime to their name.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Never mind, he already answered it.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Possibly, but if they're _that_ broke, maybe they should be _buying their own groceries_ and _preparing their own meals at home_ instead of ordering restaurant delivery meals.


----------



## VanGuy

UberAdrian said:


> OP is absolutely trolling. Skip doesn't give drivers the option to decline pings. Gotta take em all! Was prolly just busy cuz not a lot of drivers want to work with cheap bastards like you around!


Actually we always had the option, we just didn't know it at first. I later found out if you messaged support that you didn't want that order they'd take it off your screen.

Now though it is a little easier. When assigned an order you have 2 minutes to accept or it goes away. I wish there was a decline button so I could decline the OP faster but I'll wait my 2 minutes while the van charges on a free charger. Free power and not driving for a pointless order. Winning.

I love the fact that Skip does this and is why I'm loathe to change to any of the other services that are slowly eating into their business here.


----------



## welikecamping

Of course. A person can argue themselves blue in the face that tipping is wrong and guess what, it's not gonna make a bit of difference when the cultural norm is to tip. If you don't tip in a tipping culture, don't expect premium service. In fact, don't expect any more than what you actually pay for, and be grateful when you get that. I don't doubt that you request "sealing your orders", but that's hardly a protection from anything, and with no tip included, will likely just be forgotten, like the extra sauce. You can complain all you like and soon you get a reputation with vendors, who will refuse to do any business with you. You better believe that they keep track of regulars, what they order, what they tip, etc.

I certainly do not like subsidizing food server wages, but on the other hand the smart ones know how to keep that tip average up, and they deserve it. My tip is always 20% (excluding discounts), when I walk in the door. Whether it remains there is completely within the power of the server. Same goes for rideshares - I'm calculating what I'm giving you as we go, and as an added plus, it will be in cash.


----------



## ariel5466

June132017 said:


> Alot of the people who don't tip are really poor and don't have a dime to their name. Their life is already hell.


Then they shouldn't be paying extra for service. They can get their own food. Or go to the grocery store and cook at home, that's always cheaper. If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford to dine out or order delivery, bottom line. Same goes for rideshare, if you can't afford to tip, take the bus. Some people act like they're so damn helpless just because other people won't just hand them everything they want on a silver platter.

Sorry for being redundant, I responded before I saw that this was already covered.

Anyway, OP totally reminds me of Steve Buscemi's character in the beginning of Reservoir Dogs ?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

ariel5466 said:


> Sorry for being redundant, I responded before I saw that this was already covered.


That's OK; it bears repetition -- not that repeating it _ad nauseam_ will actually make any difference.


----------



## ariel5466

@AveragePerson Hey guess what? I'm really hungry and tired. It would be nice to order some food and have it brought right to me! But my rent and car payment and health insurance premium are all due on Monday and I just can't afford it. Bummer. Guess I'm cooking up some Spam and Rice-a-roni! Try it sometime, it's pretty good.


----------



## VanGuy

You can eat like a king for even cheaper. A 10lb bag of rice will last ages. A family pack of chicken breasts can stretch to 7 meals, one per meal. Add in some cheap veggies like the ugly bell peppers* and learn to make your own sauces and healthy living can be cheap especially with Google to show you how it's done.

*I laughed so hard when I saw the misshapen beasts in a bag but they're still bell peppers that taste exactly the same, just ugly because they grew into weird shapes instead of perfect bell peppers.

But I'm into that sort of thing. I also make my own hamburgers with better beef and huge chunks of onion and garlic and then smoke them in the smoker. After you've had a couple burgers the rest can be frozen and then thawed, chopped up, and added to just about anything for a good smoky flavour like smoked spaghetti sauce.


----------



## nouberipo

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


No tipper....you officially have posted one of the most moronic posts on uberpeople.net and considering the competition that's pretty bad. As for not tipping, go get the food yourself!!!!!! As you thought posting this would garner you some sort of sympathy, I cannot assume the array of responses to your entitled worldview will have any impact on your actions.


----------



## welikecamping

I don't have to, but I always scan the butchers "specials" of the day section. Sometimes, you can really score, like the $3 NY strip I scored the other day, and got two meals out of it. A couple of weeks ago, I scored bigtime when the butcher came out with a tray of organic, grass-fed NY strip, all cryo-sealed and marked down to less than $2 each. I scooped up about ten of them and saved a bunch of money.


----------



## VanGuy

I have a freezer and one day plan to buy a freezer filler special from the butcher but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## welikecamping

A freezer and a vacuum-sealer. I eat like a king when camping :cools:


----------



## VanGuy

I haven't done the vacuum sealer yet. I do prefer containers vs single use plastic to keep my inner tree hugger happy. I am considering the reusable wraps though for less air than containers.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


You get what you pay for. If drivers don't get tips, you're relegated to fare of last resort or cancellation. Its not fair, but that's how the gig economy works.


----------



## dlearl476

nosurgenodrive said:


> Nobody cares. You're cheap. You're a blight on society and you deserve the poor service you receive.


With any luck, the sushi sat out on the counter for 90 minutes breeding bacteria



AveragePerson said:


> Delivery is not a privilege to the tipping customer but to all who paid for the delivery service. Tipping is optional whereas delivery charge/fee are not.


Tipping
Insures
Prompt
Service

Or, long form: Speed, Quailty, Price. Pick any two.

You got the delivery service you paid for. And the promptness you didn't.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

How about I chew your food for you, so you don't have too?

Now that's service!!


----------



## VanGuy

Depends on the quality of chewing. Am I going to recognize it tomorrow or will it be thoroughly ground?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

VanGuy said:


> Depends on the quality of chewing. Am I going to recognize it tomorrow or will it be thoroughly ground? :smiles:


I will digest it too. Don't you even worry about it!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

VanGuy said:


> Depends on the quality of chewing. Am I going to recognize it tomorrow or will it be thoroughly ground? :smiles:


I don't know about tomorrow, but if you can wait maybe one more day, you can receive it in an entirely different form altogether.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't know about tomorrow, but if you can wait maybe one more day, you can receive it in an entirely different form altogether. :wink:


Especially after a coffee, for faster service!


----------



## SFOspeedracer

welikecamping said:


> I don't have to, but I always scan the butchers "specials" of the day section. Sometimes, you can really score, like the $3 NY strip I scored the other day, and got two meals out of it. A couple of weeks ago, I scored bigtime when the butcher came out with a tray of organic, grass-fed NY strip, all cryo-sealed and marked down to less than $2 each. I scooped up about ten of them and saved a bunch of money.


I wanna go to your butcher


----------



## Roadster4

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445





AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


Shouldn't every Restaurant, Carrier, and Law Office love to have you as a customer? And shouldn't everyone love your post here as well?


----------



## corniilius

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445
> 
> 
> *The deal is still active for anyone hungry
> 
> Promo code: ENTREE15
> 
> welcome :smiles:*


Quit being cheap and tip. You already got a discount.



TomTheAnt said:


> Umm... Maybe not the best abbreviation for a food delivery service, but anyway... :whistling:


Their specialty is the spicy meatball.


----------



## MiamiKid

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


Try tipping next time. These drivers do not make that much. It's no different than going to a bar/restaurant and never tipping.

They may serve you; but, you are not a priority. This is a service industry. What do you expect?


----------



## RichardB

DriverMark said:


> There is a special place in hell for non-tippers..... I'm thinking you have a nice room prepared there for you......


Ein Socialist?


----------



## MiamiKid

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


And, also, when I'm receiving a nice discount, on food or any service, I tip based on what the full price would have been.

The server's working just as hard.


----------



## Julescase2

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445
> 
> 
> *The deal is still active for anyone hungry
> 
> Promo code: ENTREE15
> 
> welcome :smiles:*


Wait I'm confused - you're complaining about being shunned for not tipping? Don't be a cheap **** and maybe your food won't contain semen, saliva, and feces every single time you get delivery. No tip means everyone knows you suck eggs and deserve that feces-covered burger with cheddar cheese.

So you paid .93 cents for a meal and how much did you tip? I'd hope at least $10 since you didn't have to pay for what you're shoveling down the gullet.

Enjoy your Herpes with a side of calamari and fries. I hear the Hepatitis C is delicious this time of year. Mmm Mmmm good!



MiamiKid said:


> And, also, when I'm receiving a nice discount, on food or any service, I tip based on what the full price would have been.
> 
> The server's working just as hard.


Actually I tip WAY MORE since I'm not having to pay for diddly squat. That's basic human decency.

Cheapos like the OP will be sent to No-Tip Purgatory after death where they're in a never ending hell of delivering food to non-tipping dingleberries like himself in perpetuity.


----------



## AveragePerson

The moment that think


Invisible said:


> While I would never mess with customers food nor have I, if you just read this forum you will see a lot of drivers who have no conscience messing with someone's food. It's not because they're mentally disturbed. It's because they're pissed.
> 
> I know you're just a roll, but let me repeat what I have always noted, delivery is a privilege to those who can afford it that includes paying a service fee and a tip. You're just a cheapskate!


I can afford delivery. Hence there is a fee for delivery that needs to be paid and extra taxes for the service. Sometimes the app will pay the delivery fee for you for promos.

Considering I do order quite often (at least once a day), it can add up if I tip and for no fair reason to me, the customer. The delivery fee is what I agree to. Tip is optional and I chose to excerise that optional choice.



BigRedDriver said:


> I asked a priest this question once. He said.
> 
> "Of course he could, until he changed his mind"


Sounds like he/she/it was flawed regardless if mind were changed or not.



gambler1621 said:


> The "driver/courrier" did not place the burden of their pay on their "clients's customer". The restaurant owner and delivery service owner did it by refusing to pay their employee/contractor a living wage. When the IRS started making restaurant owners keep track of tips, those owners then demanded that the employee be exempt from minimum wage. This burden has been on the customer for about 40 years. If you think you shouldn't tip your service worker, then why don't you come mow my lawn for $3.00 per hour and I will tip you what I think I deserve to pay you.


 I don't see a problem with this if I agree to the pay but why would I agree to mow your lawn for $3?



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Possibly, but if they're _that_ broke, maybe they should be _buying their own groceries_ and _preparing their own meals at home_ instead of ordering restaurant delivery meals.
> 
> It's just a thought. I know that hard working people who lived on modest incomes economized in this way for generations, but apparently everyone thinks they're entitled to spoil themselves now, irrespective of their actual financial circumstances.


I'm not broke and I still don't tip. It's just not worth it. Extra money for nothing in return. I could just donate to charity if I want to feel good.


----------



## MiamiKid

Julescase2 said:


> Wait I'm confused - you're complaining about being shunned for not tipping? Don't be a cheap @@@@ and maybe your food won't contain semen, saliva, and feces every single time you get delivery. No tip means everyone knows you suck eggs and deserve that feces-covered burger with cheddar cheese.
> 
> So you paid .93 cents for a meal and how much did you tip? I'd hope at least $10 since you didn't have to pay for what you're shoveling down the gullet.
> 
> Enjoy your Herpes with a side of calamari and fries. I hear the Hepatitis C is delicious this time of year. Mmm Mmmm good!
> 
> 
> Actually I tip WAY MORE since I'm not having to pay for diddly squat. That's basic human decency.
> 
> Cheapos like the OP will be sent to No-Tip Purgatory after death where they're in a never ending hell of delivering food to non-tipping dingleberries like himself in perpetuity.


That was a bare minimum, expected of anyone, I was referring to. Personally, would tip much more with deep discount.

And paid, only, .93 cents, with no tip? She does not deserve any deliveries. Hopefully her slow service, and worse, continues.

Then, she comes here, to sob, for sympathy.


----------



## AveragePerson

BlueNOX said:


> And do you think that restaurant worker won't discover your an anal person and not tamper pre seal. Most places don't even have seals. What, they duct tape it.
> 
> I can fart on your napkins, use your plastic utensils to pick off my crabs and dingleberries and even scratch my hard to reach spot that has all the duck butter. Oh what I can do with sealed condiment packets.
> 
> You should be praying to god I don't do food deliveries.
> 
> How's that food tasting about now.


Just order from restaurant that has seals.

But what sort of messed up in the head person would intentionally contaminate food? I'll tell you. A soon to be unemployed and jailed felon that is going to be bankruptrd from being sued while pics shared across social media.


----------



## gw03081958

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


You must of watched the Democrap debate about giving free health care to illegals.


----------



## AveragePerson

welikecamping said:


> Of course. A person can argue themselves blue in the face that tipping is wrong and guess what, it's not gonna make a bit of difference when the cultural norm is to tip. If you don't tip in a tipping culture, don't expect premium service. In fact, don't expect any more than what you actually pay for, and be grateful when you get that. I don't doubt that you request "sealing your orders", but that's hardly a protection from anything, and with no tip included, will likely just be forgotten, like the extra sauce. You can complain all you like and soon you get a reputation with vendors, who will refuse to do any business with you. You better believe that they keep track of regulars, what they order, what they tip, etc.
> 
> I certainly do not like subsidizing food server wages, but on the other hand the smart ones know how to keep that tip average up, and they deserve it. My tip is always 20% (excluding discounts), when I walk in the door. Whether it remains there is completely within the power of the server. Same goes for rideshares - I'm calculating what I'm giving you as we go, and as an added plus, it will be in cash.


Hmm...

Slavery was cultural at some point. Guess we shouldn't have spoken or act against the cultural.

The tipping thing was born out of the economic depression. Guess what? Times changed just like slavery. The millenial will tip less and less.



ariel5466 said:


> @AveragePerson Hey guess what? I'm really hungry and tired. It would be nice to order some food and have it brought right to me! But my rent and car payment and health insurance premium are all due on Monday and I just can't afford it. Bummer. Guess I'm cooking up some Spam and Rice-a-roni! Try it sometime, it's pretty good.


But I have been affording delivery everyday...


----------



## SuzeCB

AveragePerson said:


> Yes and your customer is Skip/UberEats/DoorDash/Foodora/Etc


No. According to Uber/Lyft, YOU are the driver's customer, and they just take a fee from the driver.


----------



## ariel5466

AveragePerson said:


> But I have been affording delivery everyday...


Then it's even worse that you don't tip. You're just a cheap asshole. I hope you get e. coli from someone shitting in your food.


----------



## AveragePerson

ariel5466 said:


> Then it's even worse that you don't tip. You're just a cheap @@@@@@@. I hope you get e. coli from someone shitting in your food.


It adds up if you order delivery everyday if you tip. Why tip when you paid for the service already. That's what delivery fee are for. The app companies will pay the couriers a acceptable rate otherwise courier won't deliver in the first place.


----------



## ariel5466

AveragePerson said:


> It adds up if you order delivery everyday if you tip. Why tip when you paid for the service already. That's what delivery fee are for. The app companies will pay the couriers a acceptable rate otherwise courier won't deliver in the first place.


It's been explained to you over and over why you should tip. The fact that your lazy ass orders delivery every ****ing day without tipping makes you the scum of the earth. I'm done with this thread. Kudos on the trolling.


----------



## AveragePerson

ariel5466 said:


> It's been explained to you over and over why you should tip. The fact that your lazy ass orders delivery every @@@@ing day without tipping makes you the scum of the earth. I'm done with this thread. Kudos on the trolling.


Woah, no need to be so aggressive and rude, try be a little more ladylike. None of the explanation is justified or rational. It's all empty emotional arguments like "because they deserve it!" Or blackmail like "tip or eat man sauce".

Even if I don't tip, it's more order for someone willing to deliver and a few extra bucks is still $ to those waiting for order.

You won't reply because deep down you know I'm right and you just need a stage to exit


----------



## NorCalPhil

AveragePerson said:


> I'm not broke and I still don't tip. It's just not worth it. Extra money for nothing in return. I could just donate to charity if I want to feel good.


Uh, you came here to complain that it took a million years to get your order, and correctly identified the lack of tip as the reason. So I'd suggest in your case it WOULD be worth it to tip as you would get what you expected, when you expected it. Welcome to reality.


----------



## welikecamping

"Slavery was cultural at some point. Guess we shouldn't have spoken or act against the cultural."

Wait, you are arguing that slavery and tipping or morally equivalent?

Frankly, I think your argument is more than a bit offensive to people of color. Perhaps you should ask one, "would you rather me give you money to show my appreciation for your effort, or, force you to work for me and beat you if you don't perform up to my satisfaction?"

sigh. I'm white and I'm offended by your remarks. but you keep on arguing that, I'm sure you will win over many.


----------



## Anonymhysa

OP is a known troll who loves to rile drivers up about not tipping. (S)he gets bored often and always posts topics along these lines.


----------



## AveragePerson

welikecamping said:


> "Slavery was cultural at some point. Guess we shouldn't have spoken or act against the cultural."
> 
> Wait, you are arguing that slavery and tipping or morally equivalent?
> 
> Frankly, I think your argument is more than a bit offensive to people of color. Perhaps you should ask one, "would you rather me give you money to show my appreciation for your effort, or, force you to work for me and beat you if you don't perform up to my satisfaction?"
> 
> sigh. I'm white and I'm offended by your remarks. but you keep on arguing that, I'm sure you will win over many.


No, I'm arguing that culture does not mean it's correct and used a example from history to easily show my point. So if tipping is not right then it's not right regardless of the cultural way of seeing it. What is there to be offended about?


----------



## welikecamping

Like I said before, if it means this much to you, don't tip. It's your choice, it's not forced. You can argue against it all you like as well.


----------



## Roadmasta

I spit on food every time I deliver. Special sauce


----------



## AveragePerson

Anonymhysa said:


> OP is a known troll who loves to rile drivers up about not tipping. (S)he gets bored often and always posts topics along these lines.


Don't slander people so irresponsiblely like that. I take no pleasure in getting people riled up. I'm quite sad by it actually, seeing so many misguided and defending a broken system of having to rely on tips.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

If you're not going to tip, don't order delivery.


----------



## AveragePerson

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If you're not going to tip, don't order delivery.


No. I will order delivery if I felt like I want my food delivered not if i feel like tipping


----------



## UberAdrian

AveragePerson said:


> No. I will order delivery if I felt like I want my food delivered not if i feel like tipping


We know what you want. You're not the first entitled brat to want that.

You just don't seem to get that your demands are unreasonable so you'll get what's coming to you, not what you want.

Life isn't fair. Cry more, I feast on your tears and your insolence amuses me greatly.


----------



## dlearl476

AveragePerson said:


> No. I will order delivery if I felt like I want my food delivered not if i feel like tipping


Then shut up and stop complaining about how long it takes to find a sucker to deliver your food with no tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

AveragePerson said:


> No. I will order delivery if I felt like I want my food delivered not if i feel like tipping


Deliver it yourself then.


----------



## AveragePerson

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Deliver it yourself then.


I will if its close to me, for the further ones, I will contract it out


----------



## Uberdriver2710

AveragePerson said:


> I will if its close to me, for the further ones, I will contract it out


Tipless contracts get rejected.

Tip or go home.

Drivers need to make a living, apps pay shit.


----------



## AveragePerson

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Tipless contracts get rejected.
> 
> Tip or go home.
> 
> Drivers need to make a living, apps pay shit.


then why people, many of which are repeat delivery from same driver, accepts my delivery request without tips? Sometimes it takes a little longer but it gets here usually just as quick


----------



## Uberdriver2710

AveragePerson said:


> then why people, many of which are repeat delivery from same driver, accepts my delivery request without tips? Sometimes it takes a little longer but it gets here usually just as quick


Noobs aka ants


----------



## AveragePerson

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Noobs aka ants


Many of these are people with thousands of delivery


----------



## doyousensehumor

Omg, I am just enjoying the roasting going on here LMAO 

best troll thread ever


----------



## AveragePerson

UberAdrian said:


> We know what you want. You're not the first entitled brat to want that.
> 
> You just don't seem to get that your demands are unreasonable so you'll get what's coming to you, not what you want.
> 
> Life isn't fair. Cry more, I feast on your tears and your insolence amuses me greatly.


Which demand is unreasonable? Expecting to get delivery service after paying for delivery service with a delivery fee?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

AveragePerson said:


> Many of these are people with thousands of delivery


not impressed


----------



## Another Uber Driver

doyousensehumor said:


> best troll thread ever


Six pages of it; someone is racking up the troll points at Troll Central of Paris, France. France would be an appropriate place for Troll Central.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

It only takes about two taps on a bottle of Carolina reaper powder to get someone's attention and no way to prove who did it. Maybe just maybe they might figure out why their food was a little hotter than usual. You haven't contaminated the food. It won't hurt them in small quantities but baby once it's in your mouth it hangs for a while. And most people who don't eat hot stuff won't know to drink milk instead of water which makes it even worse. Food container sealed? Sprinkle a little bit on the outside, one touch to your eyes, nose, mouth and you'll be like "wow that burns". ( A huge fan of the hot stuff.)


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Laughingatyoufoolsdaily said:


> Carolina reaper powder


I have never heard of that stuff. Do grocery stores sell it? We have Harris Teeter, here, which is originally from the Carolinas.


----------



## SurginGeneral

What a cheapass / troll. 

Hope you keep getting cold food, late. :roflmao:


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have never heard of that stuff. Do grocery stores sell it? We have Harris Teeter, here, which is originally from the Carolinas.


 Carolina reaper is a pepper like ghost pepper but it's about 1.5 times hotter than a ghost Pepper. I buy it on eBay from a guy who grows and manufactures and packages various kinds of peppers in powder form and it's just amazing. They're wonderful. To give you an idea of the heat... peppers are measured in Scoville units. Cayenne pepper is 30,000, ghost Pepper is 1 million, and Carolina Reaper is 1.5 million Scoville units. It is some hot hot stuff. And in case somebody is thinking this to themselves pepper spray is 2 to 3 million depending on concentration and professional strength. One speck of these super hot peppers in the corner of your eye and you are very uncomfortable for a while. Regrettably I speak from experience on more than one occasion.


----------



## DrivingUberPax

AveragePerson said:


> I don't understand why drivers/couriers insist on placing the burden of their pay on their clients' customer rather than their own clients that hired them...


Because the clients are our pay. Uber is simply the middle man for drivers to be able to drive & riders be able to ride/get food. If there's no client uber doesn't put money in our pocket for the loss. I could also say the same for you putting the blame on the driver for having to wait for your food, being cheap, malicious in complaining for getting exactly what you paid for, & not tipping. Get your own food if you don't wanna wait. This was a silly question.



AveragePerson said:


> The moment that think
> 
> I can afford delivery. Hence there is a fee for delivery that needs to be paid and extra taxes for the service. Sometimes the app will pay the delivery fee for you for promos.
> 
> Considering I do order quite often (at least once a day), it can add up if I tip and for no fair reason to me, the customer. The delivery fee is what I agree to. Tip is optional and I chose to excerise that optional choice.
> 
> 
> Sounds like he/she/it was flawed regardless if mind were changed or not.
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with this if I agree to the pay but why would I agree to mow your lawn for $3?
> 
> 
> I'm not broke and I still don't tip. It's just not worth it. Extra money for nothing in return. I could just donate to charity if I want to feel good.


Tell ya what...go be a waiter somewhere for $2 an hour, do an 8hr shift and make ZERO tips then get back to me. Let me know how "unnecessary" it is to tip. People like you make me wanna vomit in your milkshake. I know your lazy @$$ orders them to.?


----------



## Clevername

You might've thought that was secret sauce on the burger, it's snot.


----------



## UberAdrian

> Which demand is unreasonable? Expecting to get delivery service after paying for delivery service with a delivery fee?


No that part is fine, and you got your delivery. It's the part where you expected it to be fast while paying bottom dollar that's the problem.


----------



## IR12

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


THIS should be under FREE STUFF category. 
I've posted plenty about how I disagree w/driver's who actually have the nerve to think they should be tipped or they'll low rate riders.
But you take the cake & even seem to be impressed with yourself for being cheap.

Who cares about an entitled, welfare recipient working yet another SYSTEM?


----------



## TomH

AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


Economical people drive to the restaurant and pick up their food on special. Lazy cheapskates use a delivery service, do not tip and then complain.


----------



## AveragePerson

TomH said:


> Economical people drive to the restaurant and pick up their food on special. Lazy cheapskates use a delivery service, do not tip and then complain.


The coupon code I use required delivery (which is FREE) plus $15 off. That's pretty economical.


----------



## Funky Monkey

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


I bet you made that up to get a free meal


----------



## NORMY

Next time you will get the drivers secret sauce


----------



## UberLaLa

Click All Four at Once for Full Effect!


----------



## UberBastid

My dad was a tool & die maker. Considered to be one of the best precision machinists in the country.
He'd make you a tool to do the job you needed, and unconditionally guaranteed his work. He was a true craftsman. Worked on the engine that put John Glen around the earth for his first trip. 

I heard him talking on the phone once about a bid he made. It was a weeks worth of work, prolly 50 hours. The guy on the other end was grinding him on price. Dad was one of the best at his craft, and he wouldn't back down.

He finally said, "Tell you what. We've done a lot of business with you, so I'll make you this offer. You can have it cheap, you can have it fast, or you can have it done well. In fact, since I like you, I'll let you choose TWO of those three options."

Long pause while the customer considered.

Dad said, "I am busy as hell; if you take the cheap and good option it could take up to a year for delivery. Is that ok?"

Pause.

"OK. We will leave it all three for my original bid. I'll get the agreement contract to you today, will have blueprints to your engineers in two days, and should have the finished die in about ten days, maybe less."


----------



## LoveBC

AveragePerson said:


> My 200IQ move is to order an hour ahead of time next and put in the note for restaurant to start order only an 40minutes later or when driver arrive
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is or what it stands for.
> 
> 
> I heard ? is real too.
> 
> I'm a Atheists.


Im sure the restaurant has some special sauce for your sushi too.


----------



## Funky Monkey

Most of the brilliant people I know are humble and don't think of themselves as being special or better. They're smart enough to realize there's a lot they don't understand. Regardless, intelligence may come with a whole host of other issues as your original post suggests


----------



## Gtown Driver

@AveragePerson Yo...what is this thread exactly?


----------



## AveragePerson

Gtown Driver said:


> @AveragePerson Yo...what is this thread exactly?


It's to complain about my food arriving so much later than anticipated. It's also to share the promo deal with you guys (which is now removed by the mods).



Funky Monkey said:


> Most of the brilliant people I know are humble and don't think of themselves as being special or better. They're smart enough to realize there's a lot they don't understand. Regardless, intelligence may come with a whole host of other issues as your original post suggests


I'm probably the most misunderstood person on this forum, everyone likes to attack me because of it ?


----------



## Atavar

I am a curmudgeon and have a wide scale of tipping. IMHO tips are for extra service or attention. 
The pizza guy who brings me cold pizza or the waiter who does the bare minimum to take care of my table deserve no more than the minimal wage they get from the restaurant. 
On the other hand the extra quick pizza guy and the waitress who takes great care of us and makes the dining experience pleasurable have been known to get a 100% tip. 
Most of the pizza guys know me and my pie is almost always delivered first regardless of the map route. 
I am also not afraid to leave a two cent tip for bad or slow service, just so they know I didn't forget. 
Tips are for service provided. They are not charity.


----------



## welikecamping

"I'm probably the most misunderstood person on this forum, everyone likes to attack me because of it ? "

Funny, I see very clearly who you are and what you are about from your posts and attitude. No misunderstanding here.


----------



## Trafficat

AveragePerson said:


> I don't understand why drivers/couriers insist on placing the burden of their pay on their clients' customer rather than their own clients that hired them...


I don't care who pays. As long as there is enough money my car moves towards that request. Otherwise my car does not and instead waits for a bigger fish. I turned down a $3.00 KFC delivery from grubhub the other day, because I like making more than $6/hr. I got rewarded for my patience 60 seconds later with a $7 UberX ride that took probably 20-30% as long to fulfill.


----------



## ANTlifebaby

AveragePerson said:


> It's to complain about my food arriving so much later than anticipated. It's also to share the promo deal with you guys (which is now removed by the mods).
> 
> 
> I'm probably the most misunderstood person on this forum, everyone likes to attack me because of it ?


You know what? I'll deliver your food free of charge. I like your style, kid. You're going places on the internet!


----------



## 156824

Dam u got it for .93 cents and still didn’t tip lmao your either a bum then I understand you games the system if your an average person you got the service your truely deserved lmao who are you Travis


----------



## Gtown Driver

welikecamping said:


> "I'm probably the most misunderstood person on this forum, everyone likes to attack me because of it ? "
> 
> Funny, I see very clearly who you are and what you are about from your posts and attitude. No misunderstanding here.


Yeah that statement embodies the average internet troll. It's them not me type shit.


----------



## Julescase2

AveragePerson said:


> Just order from restaurant that has seals.
> 
> But what sort of messed up in the head person would intentionally contaminate food? I'll tell you. A soon to be unemployed and jailed felon that is going to be bankruptrd from being sued while pics shared across social media.


What sort of messed up person? Clearly you've never worked in food service. I have a bit of advice for you if you're under the impression that you can be rude to waitstaff or repeatedly order delivery from a specific restaurant and don't tip well each time. You don't want to eat the food. Trust.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> If you're not going to tip, don't order delivery.


BOOM! Drop the microphone right now because that sentence says it all.

I'll add on to it despite the fact that it doesn't really need anything else for it to be 100% fact. If you cannot afford to tip or don't intend on tipping, that means you can't afford delivery and shouldn't eat out. Tipping is part of the exchange and if you don't have the funds, then it means you need to drive to a grocery store and do your own shopping and cooking. Period.



Kevin Kargel said:


> I am a curmudgeon and have a wide scale of tipping. IMHO tips are for extra service or attention.
> The pizza guy who brings me cold pizza or the waiter who does the bare minimum to take care of my table deserve no more than the minimal wage they get from the restaurant.
> On the other hand the extra quick pizza guy and the waitress who takes great care of us and makes the dining experience pleasurable have been known to get a 100% tip.
> Most of the pizza guys know me and my pie is almost always delivered first regardless of the map route.
> I am also not afraid to leave a two cent tip for bad or slow service, just so they know I didn't forget.
> Tips are for service provided. They are not charity.


But the restaurant waitstaff don't make minimum wage and they're taxed based on 18% of the total food/drink they serve. In other words, if you don't tip the minimum amount that you should when eating out, they are literally PAYING for the pleasure of serving you food.

Don't be a dick when half the time waitstaff has no control over when the food is ready or when they cooks decide to start your order. Taking it out on waitstaff is not only obnoxious, it messes their finances up. Do you think they're waiting tables because it's enjoyable or because they just LOOOOVE to serve strangers? Lolol! I mean, you've clearly never worked in a restaurant or in food service.

The thing that makes me OK with knowing how shittily people treat waitstaff is the fact that all bad customers and crap tippers will be going to Waitstaff Hell when they die. I know I already explained it so i won't go into it again.



AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


Go eat a slug. They're free and filling and you can be a cheap punk since there's no tipping involved.

People like you make me embarrassed to be a human being.


----------



## Funky Monkey

AveragePerson said:


> It's to complain about my food arriving so much later than anticipated. It's also to share the promo deal with you guys (which is now removed by the mods).
> 
> 
> I'm probably the most misunderstood person on this forum, everyone likes to attack me because of it ?


Damn you for the promo deals


----------



## SFOspeedracer

I DO agree you should tip for service, don’t be a shit hole

I DONT agree with tipping before receiving anything

That’s like me leaving a $10 On grub hub and then when they hand me the bag and I get to finally sit down there’s only wrappers .. lol .. or running a red light and eating a curb with a pax .. and then while they have to call another Uber or their family I end the trip and they left a $10 tip before trip started


----------



## NJ Guy

“I get shit service because I’m a known cheap asshole”. There I fixed the headline.


----------



## Julescase2

ariel5466 said:


> You get the service you pay for. You're probably one of those cheap @@@@s who doesn't tip your server in a restaurant, either, and makes her work for free. I despise people like you. If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford the service. Go get your own damn food!


You go, Guuurrlll! You took the words right outta my mouth.

You can't tip? You don't eat out or order delivery. Period.

It's cheap scum like the OP that make those in the service industry feel suspicious and have an overall dislike towards their customers. Because you never know what you're gonna get, you hope for the best, then a piece of dog doo like the OP comes along and you lose all hope in humanity. Sad, frustrating and worth a slap in the face with a donkey dick.



AveragePerson said:


> There must be because every few I checked I got a different driver heading to restaurant... Or maybe they just contact support


That's because there's a note in the system next to your name that says you suck and don't tip so it's not worth taking the delivery.

Do you not understand how things work?



njn said:


> You're not supposed to tip in canada, everyone is paid well enough.


Ummmm, not sure if you're OP's buddy or alter ego or just cheap like them, but tipping in Canada is exactly as it is in the US. Was married to a Canadian for 15 years and spent plenty of time in the Great White North. It's not Europe or Japan.

Tipping in Canada is the norm.



AveragePerson said:


> Did anyone tip? lets see how generous you guys are with your own money :smiles:


I had groceries delivered tonight - regular every day food/household grocery items plus some sandwiches for dinner. It's ridiculous I know, expensive as heck, but I'm lazy and their deli has the best sandwiches in Los Angeles and their fruit is the most amazing fruit I've ever had. The total for my food was $103, plus the "delivery fee" of $6.99, plus the "Service fee" $5.99, and I tipped the driver $15.00. So I paid around $134 for the pleasure of not having to leave my house and receiving everything I needed and wanted at the time.

I get impeccable service from them because they know me and they know I tip well, whether I'm just getting a sandwich and salad or my entire week's groceries. And if I didn't have enough to tip the driver then you know what I'd have to do? Drive to the store and get my own groceries.

Don't be cheap. It's an unattractive trait and turns a person who is otherwise attractive and cool into someone unattractive and uncool. It's just so.....ugly.


----------



## Julescase2

AveragePerson said:


> I make sure to include instructions for the restaurant to seal the food to avoid tempering and notes to the driver to ensure the food is sealed when picked up. If any evidence of tempering is found or seal is broken I will inspect the food and complain to Delivery App who will then issue a refund for my order and take any necessary actions upon the courier, if actual evidence of tempering is found. Only mentally disturbed person would temper food, which not only put their job at risk but also open them up for criminal and civil exposure for zero additional benefits. It's not like they are going to get any extra $ for doing something so vile and gross.
> 
> Delivery is not a privilege to the tipping customer but to all who paid for the delivery service. Tipping is optional whereas delivery charge/fee are not.


Don't worry, people are incredibly innovative and will always find a way to do what they need to do. If they want to leave you a gift of thanks for your cheapness and atrociousness, they will.

Enjoy your semen-covered chicken wings with a side of truffle spit fries. Delish!


----------



## The Minority of Venice

Several observations.

1- For all the whining your average waiter makes about tipping, they usually don't tip on Uber. I can't tell you how many times I have had a waiter that didn't tip on Uber. To show it was not just me, just search for it on the forums and see all the posts from people about taking waiters and receiving no tip. There have been more than one account on this forum who have said they took a waiter or waitress on a ride, talked about tipping and the waiter said how important it is and how much they hate people who dont tip and then never leave a tip to their driver.

2- Strange to see all the criminal acts being talked about in here. Even if you have a bad experience with a customer that doesn't give someone a right to do things with the food. You idiots do realize it is felony, right? While OP is trolling, have to agree with him that only a deranged person would do that, but there is no shortage of those losers in America.

3- On this topic, what is with all the passive agression? Is this just another symptom of American cowardice and degeneracy? Why not be direct? If someone doesn't tip why not ask them directly? Confronting the person would be more then likely have the greatest chance of finding out why there is no tip and if the person never tips, it is the most likely way to change their mind to actually tipping. It is also the way civilized non-psychopths who don't have a social disorder handles problems. Don't know how threatening to spit in someone's food is supposed to make them start tipping you nor making you look like anything than some trailer trash from Alabama.

4- If the restaurant business is so bad why do it? Seriously Uber drivers, waiters, they seem like all losers to me. If you are young and have potential do something with your life. How is sitting there whining all day about how you get paid $4 an hour helping you? Instead of cursing out pax and clients for not tipping, perhaps you should blame Uber and the restaurants for abusing you and using you as a slave. If you are that stupid to stay in that position year after year, maybe you belong where you are.

My conclusion, it is time to stop tipping in America. The service industry has clearly abused the tipping system to the point that they don't even really pay their workers. No other industry in the US is like that. The US is the ONLY country in the world that is now demanding 15 to 18 percent gratuity and adding it in automatically. At least before when it was 10 percent and gratuity automatically added for parties of 6-8 or more it was in line with a handful of other countries. Now it is just pure exploitation. On this topic, the food industry needs to stop be looked as as a "summer job" for teenagers in America so Bobby can buy his weed and porn membership. It is time for waitering to be a profession no different than a butler or any other occupation. Enough of these loser types who work in a restaurant because they have no other skill and than Uber because they get tired of getting fired by their boss because they are a worthless subhuman. How many people have I met in LA that are all fake actresses, singers, models, entertainers, while their real job is being a bartender or waiter "on the side". Time to bring some real professionalism to the American restaurant business and and actually have some standards, no more loser freaks and Uber Eats drivers in the field "getting their side gig" on while they try to find a way to "improve their lives". Becoming a waiter should be no different than becoming a professional butler or chauffer.


----------



## AveragePerson

Julescase2 said:


> You go, Guuurrlll! You took the words right outta my mouth.
> 
> You can't tip? You don't eat out or order delivery. Period.
> 
> It's cheap scum like the OP that make those in the service industry feel suspicious and have an overall dislike towards their customers. Because you never know what you're gonna get, you hope for the best, then a piece of dog doo like the OP comes along and you lose all hope in humanity. Sad, frustrating and worth a slap in the face with a donkey dick.
> 
> 
> That's because there's a note in the system next to your name that says you suck and don't tip so it's not worth taking the delivery.
> 
> Do you not understand how things work?
> 
> 
> Ummmm, not sure if you're OP's buddy or alter ego or just cheap like them, but tipping in Canada is exactly as it is in the US. Was married to a Canadian for 15 years and spent plenty of time in the Great White North. It's not Europe or Japan.
> 
> Tipping in Canada is the norm.
> 
> 
> I had groceries delivered tonight - regular every day food/household grocery items plus some sandwiches for dinner. It's ridiculous I know, expensive as heck, but I'm lazy and their deli has the best sandwiches in Los Angeles and their fruit is the most amazing fruit I've ever had. The total for my food was $103, plus the "delivery fee" of $6.99, plus the "Service fee" $5.99, and I tipped the driver $15.00. So I paid around $134 for the pleasure of not having to leave my house and receiving everything I needed and wanted at the time.
> 
> I get impeccable service from them because they know me and they know I tip well, whether I'm just getting a sandwich and salad or my entire week's groceries. And if I didn't have enough to tip the driver then you know what I'd have to do? Drive to the store and get my own groceries.
> 
> Don't be cheap. It's an unattractive trait and turns a person who is otherwise attractive and cool into someone unattractive and uncool. It's just so.....ugly.


Why you are you boasting about being bad at personal finance and giving out FREE ? while promoting people engaging in criminal act of food tampering and shaming people for being more efficient with their money??


----------



## welikecamping

The Minority of Venice, you were doing fine until you got to your conclusion. That is really all I could argue with. You point out specifically the service industry and how servers are paid, essentially their salary is subsidized by the patrons. I've always had a problem with this part of it. I have no problem with tipping people, but I prefer to do it as a gesture of appreciation, not a means to feed their babies. Food Service should be a professional category, and a skilled on at that. Yea, you can ask somebody if they want fries with that, or you can know automatically which fork to place when someone orders a crab claw dish, or which glass to serve what wine in. IMHO, one should be compensated by the establishment based on their skills, as they are the face of the business when they serve.

AveragePerson argues against tipping as a cultural norm because that doesn't make it right, for example, he argues slavery was also once a cultural norm that was abolished in America, because it wasn't right, therefore, tipping should be abolished as well. Unfortunately, however, his argument fails when he basically supports indentured servitude by expecting people to do things for him for free. So, in effect, AveragePerson argues that slavery should come back, so he can feel better about making people work for him for free.

There are times when I have regretted tipping someone, and there are certainly times when I've stiffed a server. There are also times when I have tipped beyond the expected because I received service beyond what was expected. I rarely tip because the kitchen got something right, that's the job of the servers, not me as a customer, but a tip is always a consideration when I am in a situation where someone is doing something for me, whether I have paid for the service or not. The last dog sitter I hired, we agreed on a specific amount and what activities that included. When I returned from my trip, she had gone above and beyond - i.e. she shoveled and bagged dog poop while I was gone. You can believe she got a tip for that, and a reference, and she got added to my phone contacts list 

So, my conclusion is that no, I'm not a fan of tipping when it is forced on me, just like I'm not a fan of doing extra things for customers and not getting a tip for it. Some people like to argue on and on about how it is wrong, and how it is not required, and how they don't have to if they don't want to. That is all well and good, but the system is what it is and you can either play the game right, or pay the price when you don't.


----------



## Julescase2

June132017 said:


> Alot of the people who don't tip are really poor and don't have a dime to their name. Their life is already hell.


Well, poor people normally aren't dining out at restaurants where tipping is the norm, or ordering delivery is not a way of life either

People who can afford to tip are often the cheapest mo-fos on the planet. Those with less money who are working class are usually better tippers since they've often worked in the service industry at one point or another.


----------



## UberAdrian

OP I’m still waiting to hear your explanation for why you expected it faster than you got it. Where in the delivery contract that you paid the fee for does it say it will be fast or within a certain time?


----------



## Julescase2

AveragePerson said:


> Why you are you boasting about being bad at personal finance and giving out FREE ? while promoting people engaging in criminal act of food tampering and shaming people for being more efficient with their money??


Say what?

It's called thanking people for good service and is the norm in this country. And yours.

Why are you here asking why you can't get food delivered then bragging about avoiding tipping and being a cheap bastard? We all know why you can't get your food delivered- you've told us- we're simply relayed the fact that you're cheapness has consequences and you' probably eaten some yummy semen in your to-go Chinese food. Enjoy!



AveragePerson said:


> The moment that think
> 
> I can afford delivery. Hence there is a fee for delivery that needs to be paid and extra taxes for the service. Sometimes the app will pay the delivery fee for you for promos.
> 
> Considering I do order quite often (at least once a day), it can add up if I tip and for no fair reason to me, the customer. The delivery fee is what I agree to. Tip is optional and I chose to excerise that optional choice.
> 
> 
> Sounds like he/she/it was flawed regardless if mind were changed or not.
> 
> 
> I don't see a problem with this if I agree to the pay but why would I agree to mow your lawn for $3?
> 
> 
> I'm not broke and I still don't tip. It's just not worth it. Extra money for nothing in return. I could just donate to charity if I want to feel good.


Yikes - you get delivery daily and don't tip?

You've DEFINITELY eaten a few pounds of feces/semen/urine/snot over the course of your life.

Hey, look at the positive side: you're probably sufficiently immunized against every virus ever known to mankind by now! If you don't get sick much, you know the reason.



ariel5466 said:


> Then it's even worse that you don't tip. You're just a cheap @@@@@@@. I hope you get e. coli from someone shitting in your food.


OP has probably gone through a few bouts of e coli sickness and now they're simply immune to everything that plagues the planet. Eating boogers and human poop will do that to your immune system.



AveragePerson said:


> Woah, no need to be so aggressive and rude, try be a little more ladylike. None of the explanation is justified or rational. It's all empty emotional arguments like "because they deserve it!" Or blackmail like "tip or eat man sauce".
> 
> Even if I don't tip, it's more order for someone willing to deliver and a few extra bucks is still $ to those waiting for order.
> 
> You won't reply because deep down you know I'm right and you just need a stage to exit


Dude just because you're eating strangers' bodily fluids on a daily basis, don't think you're better than everyone else.

Lololololol!

Your taste buds have most likely developed an enjoyment for the flavor of human feces. I mean, they're getting some daily according to you - you might even be craving it for all we know.

You just keep ordering that daily delivery - don't you worry about what might be in there. Yummers!!

Oh and no thanks, I don't need a bite. I'm full.


----------



## The Minority of Venice

welikecamping said:


> The Minority of Venice, you were doing fine until you got to your conclusion. That is really all I could argue with. You point out specifically the service industry and how servers are paid, essentially their salary is subsidized by the patrons. I've always had a problem with this part of it. I have no problem with tipping people, but I prefer to do it as a gesture of appreciation, not a means to feed their babies. Food Service should be a professional category, and a skilled on at that. Yea, you can ask somebody if they want fries with that, or you can know automatically which fork to place when someone orders a crab claw dish, or which glass to serve what wine in. IMHO, one should be compensated by the establishment based on their skills, as they are the face of the business when they serve.
> 
> AveragePerson argues against tipping as a cultural norm because that doesn't make it right, for example, he argues slavery was also once a cultural norm that was abolished in America, because it wasn't right, therefore, tipping should be abolished as well. Unfortunately, however, his argument fails when he basically supports indentured servitude by expecting people to do things for him for free. So, in effect, AveragePerson argues that slavery should come back, so he can feel better about making people work for him for free.
> 
> There are times when I have regretted tipping someone, and there are certainly times when I've stiffed a server. There are also times when I have tipped beyond the expected because I received service beyond what was expected. I rarely tip because the kitchen got something right, that's the job of the servers, not me as a customer, but a tip is always a consideration when I am in a situation where someone is doing something for me, whether I have paid for the service or not. The last dog sitter I hired, we agreed on a specific amount and what activities that included. When I returned from my trip, she had gone above and beyond - i.e. she shoveled and bagged dog poop while I was gone. You can believe she got a tip for that, and a reference, and she got added to my phone contacts list
> 
> So, my conclusion is that no, I'm not a fan of tipping when it is forced on me, just like I'm not a fan of doing extra things for customers and not getting a tip for it. Some people like to argue on and on about how it is wrong, and how it is not required, and how they don't have to if they don't want to. That is all well and good, but the system is what it is and you can either play the game right, or pay the price when you don't.


The system has to change then. OP had a point about how the younger generation in the US is tipping less and less. That is a sign that people don't want that system in place anymore. The system is broken and old, and if it doesn't get changed it is going to get ridiculous. Restaurant prices are increasing yet so is mandatory tipping. Now many restaurants are pushing for 18 to 20 percent tip. If this continues you are going to be paying service, delivery, and tip, probably over thirty percent. This is what restaurants want. High profit margin markets who want to make even more money by making the consumer pay almost all their overhead for them. If it keeps going down this road I wouldn't be suprised if they start adding fees for rent and lease payments to the consumer. The funny thing about this is in their greed they are going to ruin the restaurant culture in America and make eating out a rare luxury with friends as it is in most countries. They will reduce their overhead but they will eventually kill the huge market they have of people eating out.


----------



## welikecamping

I guess I neglected to mention that food servers should get a full wage and not have to rely on tips or the percentage BS. Nobody should have to rely on tips for a living, even if only because of people that refuse to tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

"Special wonton soup for him."

ref:


----------



## ANT 7

Just spent 8 days in MIA.

18-20% mandatory tipping is the norm here. Now, I'm OK with that "IF" the service is amazing. At every place except for one, it was.


----------



## UberBastid

Picked up a waiter once.
In uniform. The address was one of the best restaurants in our fair city, which isn't saying much really, it's a small hick town, but the food is world-class and above normal for price. Two people, with a decent bottle of wine and desert is $200.
Anyway, we got on the subject of tipping and he made the statement that "I never tip Uber drivers." Really. Why is that? "Because Uber says tipping isn't necessary, and you guys make enough." Really.
So, I had his name and his workplace.
I signed off at 6:30pm and called wifey. "Meet me for a nice dinner ...?" It's a date.
I get there and request ... you guess who? My pax from about three hours earlier.

When I walk in I ask the person seating us if tipping is required. "Of course not, no" was the reply, as expected.

When our waiter walked up I greeted him and reminded I was his Uber driver earlier. We chatted for a minute and ordered.

Great meal, good service. No complaints.

Check arrives and I pay EXACTLY the bill. Not a penny more.

As we are leaving giddy and giggling from just splitting a bottle of wine, the manager walks up to me and asks if everything was ok. Told him the meal was great, and the service was too. "Absolutely no complaints." He said that the "only reason I asked is because I notice that you didn't leave a gratuity, so I just wanted to be sure ..." 

I reassured him that the meal and service exceeded my expectations, but that I was an Uber driver and that the waiter was a pax earlier and we discussed tipping and he explained that he didn't believe in it. I said that he told me that Uber drivers were paid enough and that tipping was optional according to Uber, so he didn't tip. 

I explained that I inquired as to their tipping policy as we were being seated and was told that it was not mandatory, and that I assumed that he paid his help fair wages. He was aghast. Assured me that they were all paid above minimum wage (more than I made as a driver). He told me that he was not aware of his waiters views on tipping and that he'd be sure to have a talk with him. He invited me back any time.

I'd of liked to be a fly on the wall for that conversation.
Maybe he learned some manners?


----------



## Peter Vann

Can’t believe people are feeding this obvious troll.


----------



## AveragePerson

UberAdrian said:


> OP I'm still waiting to hear your explanation for why you expected it faster than you got it. Where in the delivery contract that you paid the fee for does it say it will be fast or within a certain time?


The fact that the app company themselves proactively apologize about the longer than usual delivery time and offering compensation without me asking goes to show that one can expect their food to be delivered while hot.



Julescase2 said:


> Say what?
> 
> It's called thanking people for good service and is the norm in this country. And yours.
> 
> Why are you here asking why you can't get food delivered then bragging about avoiding tipping and being a cheap bastard? We all know why you can't get your food delivered- you've told us- we're simply relayed the fact that you're cheapness has consequences and you' probably eaten some yummy semen in your to-go Chinese food. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Yikes - you get delivery daily and don't tip?
> 
> You've DEFINITELY eaten a few pounds of feces/semen/urine/snot over the course of your life.
> 
> Hey, look at the positive side: you're probably sufficiently immunized against every virus ever known to mankind by now! If you don't get sick much, you know the reason.
> 
> 
> OP has probably gone through a few bouts of e coli sickness and now they're simply immune to everything that plagues the planet. Eating boogers and human poop will do that to your immune system.
> 
> 
> Dude just because you're eating strangers' bodily fluids on a daily basis, don't think you're better than everyone else.
> 
> Lololololol!
> 
> Your taste buds have most likely developed an enjoyment for the flavor of human feces. I mean, they're getting some daily according to you - you might even be craving it for all we know.
> 
> You just keep ordering that daily delivery - don't you worry about what might be in there. Yummers!!
> 
> Oh and no thanks, I don't need a bite. I'm full.


Nah, I haven't eaten no bodily fluid, if I have I'm sure I could see or taste it. Besides, that's free money from a lawsuit.

Just in case, gonna start putting in the notes that this meal is for a ill child  . It's sad that this would need to be done for people to not engage in criminal acts.



welikecamping said:


> The Minority of Venice, you were doing fine until you got to your conclusion. That is really all I could argue with. You point out specifically the service industry and how servers are paid, essentially their salary is subsidized by the patrons. I've always had a problem with this part of it. I have no problem with tipping people, but I prefer to do it as a gesture of appreciation, not a means to feed their babies. Food Service should be a professional category, and a skilled on at that. Yea, you can ask somebody if they want fries with that, or you can know automatically which fork to place when someone orders a crab claw dish, or which glass to serve what wine in. IMHO, one should be compensated by the establishment based on their skills, as they are the face of the business when they serve.
> 
> AveragePerson argues against tipping as a cultural norm because that doesn't make it right, for example, he argues slavery was also once a cultural norm that was abolished in America, because it wasn't right, therefore, tipping should be abolished as well. Unfortunately, however, his argument fails when he basically supports indentured servitude by expecting people to do things for him for free. So, in effect, AveragePerson argues that slavery should come back, so he can feel better about making people work for him for free.
> 
> There are times when I have regretted tipping someone, and there are certainly times when I've stiffed a server. There are also times when I have tipped beyond the expected because I received service beyond what was expected. I rarely tip because the kitchen got something right, that's the job of the servers, not me as a customer, but a tip is always a consideration when I am in a situation where someone is doing something for me, whether I have paid for the service or not. The last dog sitter I hired, we agreed on a specific amount and what activities that included. When I returned from my trip, she had gone above and beyond - i.e. she shoveled and bagged dog poop while I was gone. You can believe she got a tip for that, and a reference, and she got added to my phone contacts list
> 
> So, my conclusion is that no, I'm not a fan of tipping when it is forced on me, just like I'm not a fan of doing extra things for customers and not getting a tip for it. Some people like to argue on and on about how it is wrong, and how it is not required, and how they don't have to if they don't want to. That is all well and good, but the system is what it is and you can either play the game right, or pay the price when you don't.


Don't put words in my mouth. When I said I expect FREE service? I just don't want to pay for an optional fee because it is not smart financially. The delivery fee is the payment for the service. If it's not enough then the it's up to the company to raise it then I would have to consider whether the service is worth it. How and amount being paid for courier is between them and app company. If a service is good I thumb up or 5 ? , if it's bad I thumb down or 1 ?. It would then be up to the app company to determine how to reward or discipline their business partners base on these ratings. Ez pz system.



UberBastid said:


> Picked up a waiter once.
> In uniform. The address was one of the best restaurants in our fair city, which isn't saying much really, it's a small hick town, but the food is world-class and above normal for price. Two people, with a decent bottle of wine and desert is $200.
> Anyway, we got on the subject of tipping and he made the statement that "I never tip Uber drivers." Really. Why is that? "Because Uber says tipping isn't necessary, and you guys make enough." Really.
> So, I had his name and his workplace.
> I signed off at 6:30pm and called wifey. "Meet me for a nice dinner ...?" It's a date.
> I get there and request ... you guess who? My pax from about three hours earlier.
> 
> When I walk in I ask the person seating us if tipping is required. "Of course not, no" was the reply, as expected.
> 
> When our waiter walked up I greeted him and reminded I was his Uber driver earlier. We chatted for a minute and ordered.
> 
> Great meal, good service. No complaints.
> 
> Check arrives and I pay EXACTLY the bill. Not a penny more.
> 
> As we are leaving giddy and giggling from just splitting a bottle of wine, the manager walks up to me and asks if everything was ok. Told him the meal was great, and the service was too. "Absolutely no complaints." He said that the "only reason I asked is because I notice that you didn't leave a gratuity, so I just wanted to be sure ..."
> 
> I reassured him that the meal and service exceeded my expectations, but that I was an Uber driver and that the waiter was a pax earlier and we discussed tipping and he explained that he didn't believe in it. I said that he told me that Uber drivers were paid enough and that tipping was optional according to Uber, so he didn't tip.
> 
> I explained that I inquired as to their tipping policy as we were being seated and was told that it was not mandatory, and that I assumed that he paid his help fair wages. He was aghast. Assured me that they were all paid above minimum wage (more than I made as a driver). He told me that he was not aware of his waiters views on tipping and that he'd be sure to have a talk with him. He invited me back any time.
> 
> I'd of liked to be a fly on the wall for that conversation.
> Maybe he learned some manners?


Nice story but it sounds like you were being petty. The waiter has his right to feel about how he feels about tips as do you. But going out of your way to a fancy restaurant just so you can be petty and malicious to a random passenger is just kinda sad...


----------



## welikecamping

Whatever. You seem to forget that you got the service you paid for. You've argued that if it's bad, then you thumb it down. Seems like a good solution to me. I'm sure that after a few thumbs down, delivery people and restaurants will realize what they are dealing with and respond accordingly.


----------



## UberAdrian

Peter Vann said:


> Can't believe people are feeding this obvious troll.


Man it's not like that. We all know wutsup, AP is a funny guy. But nobody's feeding him, this is good general discussion. I'm sure loads of people think like this.


----------



## UberBastid

AveragePerson said:


> Nice story but it sounds like you were being petty. The waiter has his right to feel about how he feels about tips as do you. But going out of your way to a fancy restaurant just so you can be petty and malicious to a random passenger is just kinda sad...


Not at ALL.
I did the same thing YOU did.
Are you petty? Or just stingy, and cheap?

I saw an opportunity to get a great deal on a great meal.
On a bill like that, with the service I got, I would normally tip $50 (20% to 25%).
That's what the wine cost - I got a free bottle of wine.

I saved myself a LOT of money, and had a good time at someone else's expense.
Isn't that what YOU did?
And, just like you, I had NO regard for how it made other people around me feel.
It was all about ME. 
Was that petty, of us?

Since you think what I did was 'petty and malicious', what about what YOU did?
Since you did the same thing and all ...
Was THAT 'petty and malicious'? Or, is it only when I do it?

Oh - the real good time was after we got home.
Know what I mean? And, no, she didn't tip.


----------



## AveragePerson

UberBastid said:


> Not at ALL.
> I did the same thing YOU did.
> Are you petty? Or just stingy, and cheap?
> 
> I saw an opportunity to get a great deal on a great meal.
> On a bill like that, with the service I got, I would normally tip $50 (20% to 25%).
> I saved myself a LOT of money, and had a good time.
> And, just like you, I had NO regard for how it made other people around me feel.
> It was all about ME.
> Was that petty, of us?
> 
> Since you think what I did was 'petty and malicious', what about what YOU did.
> Was THAT 'petty and malicious'? Or, it it only when I do it?
> 
> Oh - the real good time was after we got home.
> Know what I mean? And, no, she didn't tip.


The difference is the intent. I don't tip any specific courier without being personal and just from a strict cost benefit analysis. You on the other hand, gives out free money via tips, intentionally - out of malicious pettiness - refuse to tip a specific person after going to a restaurant with the specific intent of showing off your pettiness to this specific person.


----------



## UberBastid

I saved a hell of a lot more money than you did.
And had a hell of a lot more fun doing it.

The Filet Dianne was outstanding.
And the Cherries Jubulie Flambe over home made ice cream prepared at table side was outstanding.

\*__*/


----------



## AveragePerson

UberBastid said:


> I saved a hell of a lot more money than you did.
> And had a hell of a lot more fun doing it.
> 
> \*__*/


Actually no you didn't. It was always your money to begin with. Just because you decided not to throw your money away for that specific instance does not mean you saved any money.

I saved money not because I didn't tip because I always consider it my money to begin that I didn't bother throwing away. I saved because all the orders I place come with discount on the total price like the $15 off $20 with Free delivery. Now that is a saving. Not tipping is just me deciding throwing away my own money without a need is foolish.


----------



## UberBastid

AveragePerson said:


> Actually no you didn't. It was always your money to begin with. Just because you decided not to throw your money away for that specific instance does not mean you saved any money.
> 
> I saved money not because I didn't tip because I always consider it my money to begin that I didn't bother throwing away. I saved because all the orders I place come with discount on the total price like the $15 off $20 with Free delivery. Now that is a saving. Not tipping is just me deciding throwing away my own money without a need is foolish.


... and me agreeing with you, and not throwing away MY money is petty?
Yes, it was my money to begin with, and it was my money when I left with it.
What's the difference?

It's ok for you, but not for me?

(Hey look guys. I'm trolling the troll. Pretty successfully too. LMAO)


----------



## Emp9

i hope the driver stuck his hands in your fries or whatever and ate some as a tip . you cheap sob. cant throw the guy $2 at least?


----------



## Asrdecampos

AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


I wouldn't get your food either.


----------



## Michael1230nj

With the additional instructions to make certain your food is tamper proof. The kitchen help probably gives you some special sauce.


----------



## UberTrent9

nosurgenodrive said:


> Nobody cares. You're cheap. You're a blight on society and you deserve the poor service you receive.


While i agree with you on the second part, i dont on the "nobody cares" comment.

YOU "cared" enough to respond to it. Not responding shows you really don't care.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


Dude shut up. You're so cheap that if they offered free coffee at your local coffee shop you'd be there 2 hours before the store opens. You're so cheap that you have essentially become a strain on the economy. Go away. Why are you saving all this money for? For a Tombstone made out of Gold and carved it will read, "Here Lies a Cheapskate who got a golden tombstone"


----------



## UberBastid

TheTruthHurts said:


> Dude shut up. You're so cheap that if they offered free coffee at your local coffee shop you'd be there 2 hours before the store opens. You're so cheap that you have essentially become a strain on the economy. For a Tombstone made out of Gold and carved it will read, "Here Lies a Cheapskate who got a golden tombstone"


He's so Cheap... 
- his hearing aid has a solar battery 
- he takes off his glasses when he's not looking at anything 
- he rides a crowded subway just to get his clothes pressed 
- he married a skinny girl so he could buy a smaller ring 
- he named himself as beneficiary in his will 
- he's still waiting for the Bible to come out in paperback 
- he recycles belly button lint 
- he won't even tip his hat 
- the guest room in his house has a pay smoke alarm 
- he's worn his suits so long, they've been in style 4 times


----------



## TheTruthHurts

UberBastid said:


> He's so Cheap...
> - his hearing aid has a solar battery
> - he takes off his glasses when he's not looking at anything
> - he rides a crowded subway just to get his clothes pressed
> - he married a skinny girl so he could buy a smaller ring
> - he named himself as beneficiary in his will
> - he's still waiting for the Bible to come out in paperback
> - he recycles belly button lint
> - he won't even tip his hat
> - the guest room in his house has a pay smoke alarm
> - he's worn his suits so long, they've been in style 4 times


In all fairness, my jokes were lame compared to yours because i was taking a crap and it was pretty late at night


----------



## Juggalo9er

Cool story bro.... Being a cheap ass really shined through for you


----------



## Juggalo9er

Asrdecampos said:


> I wouldn't get your food either.


Voting this for best new member post


----------



## SuzeCB

AveragePerson said:


> then why people, many of which are repeat delivery from same driver, accepts my delivery request without tips? Sometimes it takes a little longer but it gets here usually just as quick


Because they don't know it's you until they pick up the food.

Then they take their time getting it to you because they're debating what to do with/to it.


----------



## Julescase2

AveragePerson said:


> The fact that the app company themselves proactively apologize about the longer than usual delivery time and offering compensation without me asking goes to show that one can expect their food to be delivered while hot.
> 
> 
> Nah, I haven't eaten no bodily fluid, if I have I'm sure I could see or taste it. Besides, that's free money from a lawsuit.
> 
> Just in case, gonna start putting in the notes that this meal is for a ill child  . It's sad that this would need to be done for people to not engage in criminal acts.
> 
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth. When I said I expect FREE service? I just don't want to pay for an optional fee because it is not smart financially. The delivery fee is the payment for the service. If it's not enough then the it's up to the company to raise it then I would have to consider whether the service is worth it. How and amount being paid for courier is between them and app company. If a service is good I thumb up or 5 ? , if it's bad I thumb down or 1 ?. It would then be up to the app company to determine how to reward or discipline their business partners base on these ratings. Ez pz system.
> 
> 
> Nice story but it sounds like you were being petty. The waiter has his right to feel about how he feels about tips as do you. But going out of your way to a fancy restaurant just so you can be petty and malicious to a random passenger is just kinda sad...


Oh you've absolutely ingested bodily fluids - please don't kid yourself into thinking otherwise!

And you're gonna enjoy lots more in the future with the cheap and inconsiderate attitude you possess.

The Herpes blister juices are delicious this time of year. Enjoy!



welikecamping said:


> I guess I neglected to mention that food servers should get a full wage and not have to rely on tips or the percentage BS. Nobody should have to rely on tips for a living, even if only because of people that refuse to tip.


True, but they don't unfortunately. Our culture is a tipping culture (in the US) and until it's not, tipping is part of life.


----------



## UberBastid

Julescase2 said:


> Oh you've absolutely ingested bodily fluids - please don't kid yourself into thinking otherwise!
> 
> And you're gonna enjoy lots more in the future with the cheap and inconsiderate attitude you possess.
> 
> The Herpes blister juices are delicious this time of year. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> True, but they don't unfortunately. Our culture is a tipping culture (in the US) and until it's not, tipping is part of life.


I had people in the car from some Asian country, forgot which.
It was explained to me that tipping in their country is frowned upon as a bribe.

I explained how, when I was a lad, I traveled around the world a lot, ''but made it a point to learn the customs and mores of the guest country and did the best I could to blend in.''
They all nodded.
I then said, "You DO know that you are in the US now - and tipping is considered to be good manners ... right?"
They all nodded.

And didn't tip.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent

AveragePerson said:


> Actually no you didn't. It was always your money to begin with. Just because you decided not to throw your money away for that specific instance does not mean you saved any money.
> 
> I saved money not because I didn't tip because I always consider it my money to begin that I didn't bother throwing away. I saved because all the orders I place come with discount on the total price like the $15 off $20 with Free delivery. Now that is a saving. Not tipping is just me deciding throwing away my own money without a need is foolish.


Apparently you need to tip to get your food on time XD



UberTrent9 said:


> While i agree with you on the second part, i dont on the "nobody cares" comment.
> 
> YOU "cared" enough to respond to it. Not responding shows you really don't care.


He

Why is this fallacy so popular?

OP is dirt yes

But our antagonist here is not actually engaging emotionally or otherwise with OP's post for any caring regarding OP.

Our antagonist cares about themself here and in posting against OP has vilified self satisfactorily.

None of this necessitates caring for/about OP's post but rather the antagonists self.

If indeed the Ant. did care about OP or the post the comment would have been anything but scathing and self-satisfactory.

In short to "care" and to "host-response" are not causatively related when referenced between two separate entities and their goals, ideas, etc.


----------



## Z129

I don't think I'd eat food that was brought to me by someone I'd just stiffed on the tip.


----------



## Roadmasta

Z129 said:


> I don't think I'd eat food that was brought to me by someone I'd just stiffed on the tip.


Special sauce


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> Cool story bro.... Being a cheap ass really shined through for you


I'm not cheap. I'm just value orientated. This is cheap. I'm like only 5% of his level.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> I'm not cheap. I'm just value orientated. This is cheap. I'm like only 5% of his level.


65%


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> 65%


That's outrageous. You would not have said so if you watched the video


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> That's outrageous. You would not have said so if you watched the video


The sad part is...I did


----------



## Ssgcraig

nosurgenodrive said:


> Your messiah.


Metal band from the 80's


----------



## AveragePerson

SuzeCB said:


> Because they don't know it's you until they pick up the food.
> 
> Then they take their time getting it to you because they're debating what to do with/to it.





Z129 said:


> I don't think I'd eat food that was brought to me by someone I'd just stiffed on the tip.


Is this something that actually have a reasonable risk of happening if you don't tip or Is this scare tactic to get people to tip curious...

Like Is this even a thing for non mentally ill individuals?


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> Is this something that actually have a reasonable risk of happening if you don't tip or Is this scare tactic to get people to tip curious...
> 
> Like Is this even a thing for non mentally ill individuals?


You mean mentally ill individuals that think poverty wages are ok because people after to them.... Do you agonize in pain while looking in the mirror


----------



## Christina Green

welikecamping said:


> *"I had to wait over an hour just for a courier to pickup my meal because I'm being discriminated for not tipping!"*
> 
> *Somehow, this does not surprise me.*


One time no tip, I don't deliver you again.


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> You mean mentally ill individuals that think poverty wages are ok because people after to them.... Do you agonize in pain while looking in the mirror


what does that got to do with me, I'm not the one that's obligated to pay them wages. Besides, if the pay is bad, why do it?



Christina Green said:


> One time no tip, I don't deliver you again.


so you don't deliver to most people? I assume most people don't tip and are rational beings.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> what does that got to do with me, I'm not the one that's obligated to pay them wages. Besides, if the pay is bad, why do it?
> 
> 
> so you don't deliver to most people? I assume most people don't tip and are rational beings.


That waitress for example may be doing it for the extra money to make ends meet .... The same goes for most anyone... They just want to survive..... They are not slaves nor indentured servants


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> That waitress for example may be doing it for the extra money to make ends meet .... The same goes for most anyone... They just want to survive..... They are not slaves nor indentured servants


Then do something that pays more or negotiate a stable/better structured pay with the boss. What does that have to do with me? I'm the customer, not the employer.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> Then do something that pays more or negotiate a stable/better structured pay with the boss. What does that have to do with me? I'm the customer, not the employer.


The point is over there.... You're missing it


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> The point is over there.... You're missing it


better to miss the point than to miss the money


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> better to miss the point than to miss the money


I didn't jump in front of the bullet so I'm fine.. shame four kids got hit though


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> I didn't jump in front of the bullet so I'm fine.. shame four kids got hit though


Jumping in front of the bullet is a unsuccessful thing to do. You'll be weeded out. Just like the mouse that trigger the trap so the other mice can eat the cheese.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> Jumping in front of the bullet is a unsuccessful thing to do. You'll be weeded out. Just like the mouse that trigger the trap so the other mice can eat the cheese.


For your own sake I pray you never join the military.....


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> For your own sake I pray you never join the military.....


Why's that? Also, why would I want to join the military? I value my life


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> Why's that? Also, why would I want to join the military? I value my life


Your welcome

From the people that defend your cowardice


----------



## 45821

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


No, you are being ignored and deemed irrelevant by drivers. You rightly deserve it.


----------



## W00dbutcher

What's most surprising is this thread still going.

Drivers will continue on if it's worth the money. If it's not worth the money they'll stop doing it whether it's a single person or the entire job.

Here again this is a service-oriented business so if you don't take care of the people who are serving you then your chances of getting good service is very rare. Don't tip a waitress and go in the next time and I bet you she will remember you and you will not get good service. Or maybe bodily fluids in your food.

Then again you just can't help the cheap Bastard out there that know that they can get away with crap like this.


----------



## ZooDriver

I honestly did not read through all the pages of responses.. but. ... I don’t understand your complaint. I assume you are just griping. You say that you were discriminated, so I can only assume the driver told you this. Shame on the driver. I am sure that an Average Driver/Person would never do such a thing. I personally prefer to get my tips after drop off. I notice (in my case) those who tip in app tend to tip less. I appreciate the $5+ bills handed to me, I appreciate $12+ extra popping up in my app minutes or an hour later. My average is about 75% of customers tip. Only a small portion of those tips come before drop off. It sounds to me that there is more to your story than you are telling us in your complaint. Or, your courier was not an Average Driver/Person. Needless to say, not all people are Average.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Your just like everyone else........... Unique.


----------



## John Strickland

I despise people like you. I promise your cheap ass that bad karma will forever be in your life. I Guarantee you this.


----------



## Rugar45

AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


Why don't you drive your economical ---down to pick up your own food. You know this driver can't support himself with no tip.

You are the modern day slavemaster.


----------



## Ovaro

ariel5466 said:


> You get the service you pay for. You're probably one of those cheap @@@@s who doesn't tip your server in a restaurant, either, and makes her work for free. I despise people like you. If you can't afford to tip, you can't afford the service. Go get your own damn food!


I like your comment!

I hope someone spits in your next meal. You cheap bastard! So off somewhere trying to share your pathetic story. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## sellkatsell44

AveragePerson said:


> better to miss the point than to miss the money


Then don't complain about having to wait for your food.

Because you missed that point to save the money.

So now you're a few bucks richer.

Why are you complaining again?


----------



## Gtown Driver

New2This said:


> Hopefully you got "something extra" in your order


That's happened before.






Oh...this thread is still alive. Huh.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Ovaro said:


> I like your comment!
> 
> I hope someone spits in your next meal. You cheap bastard! So F$€k off somewhere trying to share your pathetic story. You should be ashamed of yourself.


In order to feel shame, a person has to have some principles, and compare their behavior to their own principles and see that they have fallen short according to their own lights. The OP lacks the requisite principles in the first place, so he is incapable of experiencing shame on this point.


----------



## Dozzo

This is so pathetic it’s funny. Need to show him one of those mechanic slogans...good service, fast service, cheap service...you pick 2.

I’m sure this guy has eaten tons of spit. Excessive instructions without a tip.


----------



## Thomas64

I weed out any order and pass on any no tippers .if your that cheap you should get your food yourself



UberAdrian said:


> OP is absolutely trolling. Skip doesn't give drivers the option to decline pings. Gotta take em all! Was prolly just busy cuz not a lot of drivers want to work with cheap bastards like you around!


Actually your wrong we can for about 6 month decline orders on skip and when I see no tip .well I want take it


----------



## AveragePerson

Dozzo said:


> This is so pathetic it's funny. Need to show him one of those mechanic slogans...good service, fast service, cheap service...you pick 2.
> 
> I'm sure this guy has eaten tons of spit. Excessive instructions without a tip.


Nah, I haven't eaten no bodily fluid, if I have I'm sure I could see or taste it. Besides, that's free money from a lawsuit.

Just in case, gonna start putting in the notes to have the food sealed up for the restaurant and for the driver that this meal is for a ill child  . It's sad that this would need to be done for people to not engage in criminal acts.


----------



## ronaldera2

In what world did you grow up in where you don’t tip you scum bag ? The company will regardless make money, cool they will make multi millions in fact, but what about the driver putting irreversible miles on his car or taking 30 minutes to an hour to deliver your food which in turn only gets a humiliating 3-5$ an hour cause you didn’t tip does that even seem humane to you? Please get a psychological exam if you think so


----------



## Slim Pete

AveragePerson said:


> .....Nah, I haven't eaten no bodily fluid....


spoken like a TRUE virgin.


----------



## Juggalo9er

ZooDriver said:


> I honestly did not read through all the pages of responses.. but. ... I don't understand your complaint. I assume you are just griping. You say that you were discriminated, so I can only assume the driver told you this. Shame on the driver. I am sure that an Average Driver/Person would never do such a thing. I personally prefer to get my tips after drop off. I notice (in my case) those who tip in app tend to tip less. I appreciate the $5+ bills handed to me, I appreciate $12+ extra popping up in my app minutes or an hour later. My average is about 75% of customers tip. Only a small portion of those tips come before drop off. It sounds to me that there is more to your story than you are telling us in your complaint. Or, your courier was not an Average Driver/Person. Needless to say, not all people are Average.


The op will never give you that $5 and thinks you should never get that $5.... In their eyes you signed up for the job so just do it for pennies


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> The op will never give you that $5 and thinks you should never get that $5.... In their eyes you signed up for the job so just do it for pennies


According to the company, all couriers are properly compensated for their efforts, with the pay factoring in expected time, distance, and traffic. Sounds fair to me. The restaurant don't get any tip either.

If that's still not enough for you, you can take it up with your employer/partner , not me.


----------



## Ziggywaz

BigRedDriver said:


> Cool.


Call me old school but anyone willing to pay $15.00 to have a couple burgers delivered as opposed to just getting in your car and picking it up, most cases 5 to 10 min. shouldnt be whining about wait times.


----------



## AveragePerson

Ziggywaz said:


> Call me old school but anyone willing to pay $15.00 to have a couple burgers delivered as opposed to just getting in your car and picking it up, most cases 5 to 10 min. shouldnt be whining about wait times.


Why shouldn't you complain if it takes too long when you pay for a service? Do you complain if the restaurant takes two hour to serve your entree?


----------



## UberAdrian

AveragePerson said:


> Why shouldn't you complain if it takes too long when you pay for a service? Do you complain if the restaurant takes two hour to serve your entree?


I'll tell you exactly why.

Because you don't get to decide what constitutes "too long". Market forces determine that and the market has decided your business is not worth a fast delivery.

You paid for a delivery, not a fast delivery so you got everything you paid for.


----------



## AveragePerson

UberAdrian said:


> I'll tell you exactly why.
> 
> Because you don't get to decide what constitutes "too long". Market forces determine that and the market has decided your business is not worth a fast delivery.
> 
> You paid for a delivery, not a fast delivery so you got everything you paid for.


This is just an exception where delivery is slower but most times it's acceptable


----------



## BigRedDriver

AveragePerson said:


> This is just an exception where delivery is slower but most times it's acceptable


Cool


----------



## ZenUber

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Oh, it's _so_ disappointing that he's "a Atheists" [sic] -- apparently, he's more than one of them; Multiple Personality Disorder, I reckon. In any case, his being an atheist just goes to show that even the very worst people can have some redeeming qualities, presumably by accident in this instance. I guess Hitler really liked puppies, too.
> 
> Or he could just get his fat ass out and get his own food: problem solved.
> 
> 
> Tempering:
> verb
> 1 the steel is tempered by heat: harden, strengthen, toughen, fortify, anneal.
> 2 their idealism is tempered with realism: moderate, modify, modulate, mitigate, alleviate, reduce, weaken, lighten, soften.
> 
> Compare with _"tampering"_.
> 
> One time is a typographical error: over and over again is ignorance.


Yea, sometimes the atheists are as bad as the theists. Go figure.


----------



## DriversAreMean

UberAdrian said:


> I'll tell you exactly why.
> 
> Because you don't get to decide what constitutes "too long". Market forces determine that and the market has decided your business is not worth a fast delivery.
> 
> You paid for a delivery, not a fast delivery so you got everything you paid for.


If you're buying food it's expected to arrive at an acceptable temperature. If there were no expectations no one would order.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> According to the company, all couriers are properly compensated for their efforts, with the pay factoring in expected time, distance, and traffic. Sounds fair to me. The restaurant don't get any tip either.
> 
> If that's still not enough for you, you can take it up with your employer/partner , not me.


You are anything but an average person.... Thanks for the entertainment


----------



## DriversAreMean

Juggalo9er said:


> You are anything but an average person.... Thanks for the entertainment


Above average. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Juggalo9er

DriversAreMean said:


> Above average. Thanks for noticing.


Not you


----------



## Lordridley

Smh. You do not tip the driver and yet came here, created a post complaining that you were being discriminated . You are the very reason why this industry is dying. I hope you would never get your food.


----------



## oleole20

nosurgenodrive said:


> Vote for AOC


He's from Canada so he can't. He'll probably vote for Justin Beiber.




AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


You can't claim discrimination* for not tipping the same way Harvey Weinstein can't claim discrimination for being labeled a monster for what he did.*


----------



## Ardery

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


no tip? not even 2 bucks?
I would reject your food order too.

cheap


----------



## AveragePerson

Ardery said:


> no tip? not even 2 bucks?
> I would reject your food order too.
> .
> cheap


... Do you get excited by the no tip or the food?



Lordridley said:


> Smh. You do not tip the driver and yet came here, created a post complaining that you were being discriminated . You are the very reason why this industry is dying. I hope you would never get your food.


Actually this industry is growing...


----------



## crowuber

Trolling, why do people fall for this bait


----------



## Polomarko

Lyft driver support is miserable. Basically I can say they do not exist at all.


----------



## UberBastid

crowuber said:


> Trolling, why do people fall for this bait


It's an old 'joke', but may answer your question.

Guy walks into a saloon, sits down at a Roulette table.
Asks the dealer, "Is this game honest?"
Dealer says, "No, but it's the only game in town."


----------



## annie1216

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445





AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


here's an idea. Go get it yourself, since it's so simple and not worth a tip


----------



## AveragePerson

annie1216 said:


> here's an idea. Go get it yourself, since it's so simple and not worth a tip


I don't get paid to pickup, you get paid to deliver tho.


----------



## ratinghater

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


You should be glad corrier didn't slap your food with his non tipper slapping organ ??


----------



## Kembolicous

nosurgenodrive said:


> Nobody cares. You're cheap. You're a blight on society and you deserve the poor service you receive.


Very correct. Doesn't tip but wants to complain? Would one go out to dinner and not tip the waiter?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

"Waaaaah! I'm getting bad service cause I don't tip!!!"
But of course.


----------



## BigRedDriver

AveragePerson said:


> My 200IQ move is to order an hour ahead of time next and put in the note for restaurant to start order only an 40minutes later or when driver arrive
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is or what it stands for.
> 
> 
> I heard ? is real too.
> 
> I'm a Atheists.


Cool


----------



## Mmmc

nosurgenodrive said:


> Vote for AOC.


Vote AOC? Are you serious?



AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


You dont tip you dont deserve a driver to bring your food. Let me guess if there is a snow storm or bad rain storm you dont tip either? My 12 yr old knows to tip the delivery person. My kids are not allowed to order unless they have money to tip. How old are you? Food delivery people have always been tipped. Except by the cheap @$$&$. If you cant cough up a few bucks for delivery you shouldnt be ordering. You will never change you will continue to be a. Once one always one. You also probably complain all the time to get credit for your meals. You probably give false reports on Uber and Lyft drivers to get a free ride. There used to be a show called "Cheapskates" you probably would be perfect for it.


----------



## tohunt4me

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


May you get Food Poisoning.


----------



## AveragePerson

Mmmc said:


> Vote AOC? Are you serious?
> 
> 
> You dont tip you dont deserve a driver to bring your food. Let me guess if there is a snow storm or bad rain storm you dont tip either? My 12 yr old knows to tip the delivery person. My kids are not allowed to order unless they have money to tip. How old are you? Food delivery people have always been tipped. Except by the cheap @$$&$. If you cant cough up a few bucks for delivery you shouldnt be ordering. You will never change you will continue to be a [email protected]$he [email protected] Once one always one. You also probably complain all the time to get credit for your meals. You probably give false reports on Uber and Lyft drivers to get a free ride. There used to be a show called "Cheapskates" you probably would be perfect for it.
> [/QUOT]


Companies will pay their Drivers more during bad weather and besides, the courier wants to deliver so why stop them.

Sounds like you are abusing your 12 year old and giving bad teachings to him/her. Your preaching about throwing away money for a service already paid for. It's not about can't , it's about won't because it's unnecessary. It's optional. It seems you'll be happy to subsidize for me and others so I'll let you.
How do you conclude and compare doing what's perfectly optional to engaging in false reports?

The show your looking for is extreme cheapstakes. Those individuals generally have some sort of mental disorder. They don't value their own time at all, while I do.



tohunt4me said:


> May you get Food Poisoning.


Sick to wish food poisoning on others


----------



## Mmmc

AveragePerson said:


> Companies will pay their Drivers more during bad weather and besides, the courier wants to deliver so why stop them.
> 
> Sounds like you are abusing your 12 year old and giving bad teachings to him/her. Your preaching about throwing away money for a service already paid for. It's not about can't , it's about won't because it's unnecessary. It's optional. It seems you'll be happy to subsidize for me and others so I'll let you.
> How do you conclude and compare doing what's perfectly optional to engaging in false reports?
> 
> The show your looking for is extreme cheapstakes. Those individuals generally have some sort of mental disorder. They don't value their own time at all, while I do.
> 
> 
> Sick to wish food poisoning on others


Sounds like you know the show. Figured as much. My kids are taught very well. They think about other people not just themselves. Hopefully you are not breeding. Its not all ready paid for. Drivers are not making what you think after gas, wear & tear, etc...No use preaching to someone who obviously dont care about other people. Continue being the self entitled @$$ you are. Have a great day. Someone will spit in your food. Karma is a


----------



## UberSnitch

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


I am impressed with the effort you have made to ensure that those that serve you are screwed in the end. If you would put the same effort into being a good human, your life would be so much better.

Not to mention you won't have to worry about what a driver might add to your next meal.


----------



## AveragePerson

UberSnitch said:


> I am impressed with the effort you have made to ensure that those that serve you are screwed in the end. If you would put the same effort into being a good human, your life would be so much better.
> 
> Not to mention you won't have to worry about what a driver might add to your next meal.


Why would they be screwed? What effort?


----------



## DrivingForYou

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ),* they don't *properly *hide the pay/tip from couriers! *My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.


*Great idea that Uber and Lyft really need to implement.*

And you deserve to get ZERO service LOL.

Okay buddy, Mr. self entitled cancerous lesion on society, it's like this:

SERVICE INDUSTRY WORKERS, (aka "tipped employees" in the US), are paid LESS than a fair wage, because YOU the customer get to PAY THEM DIRECTLY FOR THEIR WORK FOR YOU.

Now, I see you are in Canada, and this is a Canadian company - but they are not running the business like a Canadian/Crown/UK biz where the gratuity is MANDATORY AND BUILT IN. I see that they are using the American model of "voluntary" tipping.

Well check this out: *There is NO SUCH THING as "voluntary" tipping.* It's only voluntary if the service is actually bad as in inexcusable. The entire rest of the time you are required to pay your server FOR THEIR TIME AND WORK THEY DID FOR YOU.

I get it that you are an entitled crown prince of cheese and fairy dust, but the fact you don't think you need to tip in this situation just shows you are clueless and entitled.

*So here's a TIP for YOU: *Your next meal is going to taste like urine (if you're lucky) feces more likely.



TomTheAnt said:


> Umm... Maybe not the best abbreviation for a food delivery service, but anyway... :whistling:


It's a CANADIAN company, what do you expect?


----------



## AveragePerson

DrivingForYou said:


> *Great idea that Uber and Lyft really need to implement.*
> 
> And you deserve to get ZERO service LOL.
> 
> Okay buddy, Mr. self entitled cancerous lesion on society, it's like this:
> 
> SERVICE INDUSTRY WORKERS, (aka "tipped employees" in the US), are paid LESS than a fair wage, because YOU the customer get to PAY THEM DIRECTLY FOR THEIR WORK FOR YOU.
> 
> Now, I see you are in Canada, and this is a Canadian company - but they are not running the business like a Canadian/Crown/UK biz where the gratuity is MANDATORY AND BUILT IN. I see that they are using the American model of "voluntary" tipping.
> 
> Well check this out: *There is NO SUCH THING as "voluntary" tipping.* It's only voluntary if the service is actually bad as in inexcusable. The entire rest of the time you are required to pay your server FOR THEIR TIME AND WORK THEY DID FOR YOU.
> 
> I get it that you are an entitled crown prince of cheese and fairy dust, but the fact you don't think you need to tip in this situation just shows you are clueless and entitled.
> 
> *So here's a TIP for YOU: *Your next meal is going to taste like urine (if you're lucky) feces more likely.
> 
> 
> It's a CANADIAN company, what do you expect?


I get to pay other people's wage? Wow, what an opportunity, the way you describe it! You can sign yourself up but leave me out. It's optional at the end of the day, a clever marketing trick to trap the economically foolish and the less educated.

I'm not entitled. The one expecting to get a bonus from people when it's not required or they will do something unthinkable like contaminating food are actually the ones entitled.

The truth is, the younger generation are moving towards no tipping because they know it's a sham. You will see less and less tip originating from millennials and generation Z. So get use to it, old timer. 
Fighting to be tipped is like fighting to keep the DVD, you will go the way of the blockbuster. Adapt or go the way of the dinosaurs, old timer.


----------



## SamuelB

AveragePerson said:


> Considering I did not existed for 14billion years, I think that would be just fine.
> 
> Eternal existence is itself a 'Hell'.
> 
> Why is hell depicted as for Humans only when we are not even a tiny fraction of a blip on both a timeline and size scale. There is countless organisms before and after us just on this planet alone, let alone the immense size of the universe. It is sheer human aggroance and self importance that think everything revolves around us and depict deities and divine beings in our image when we are just hairless ?. Which is why we think the Earth is the centre of the universe or that Earth is flat and the entire universe or that we are special and God created us in his/her image.
> 
> Your argument is like me saying we will be invaded and conquered by pigs and must treat the pig overlords nice now. If I'm wrong , we will both continue to enjoy ? but if I'm right and your wrong, I will survive the ? invasion.
> 
> Let me ask you this. Is/are the gods you believe in ominipotent (all powerful without limit) and perfect (without any flaw)? If so, can it/he/she/they create a nut so hard that they themselves can not crack?


If they/he/it are/is omnipotent and perfect did they/he/it create the shitshow of earth and the human race for their entertainment? Is/are they/he/it a sadistic **** who gets off on watching suffering and conflict?


----------



## AveragePerson

SamuelB said:


> If they/he/it are/is omnipotent and perfect did they/he/it create the shitshow of earth and the human race for their entertainment? Is/are they/he/it a sadistic @@@@ who gets off on watching suffering and conflict?


The notion of needing to be entertained would be proof that they are not perfect as perfection can be and therefore is no god and merely 'higher beings' at best.


----------



## DrivingForYou

AveragePerson said:


> I get to pay other people's wage? Wow, what an opportunity, the way you describe it! You can sign yourself up but leave me out. It's optional at the end of the day, a clever marketing trick to trap the economically foolish and the less educated.
> 
> I'm not entitled. The one expecting to get a bonus from people when it's not required or they will do something unthinkable like contaminating food are actually the ones entitled.
> 
> The truth is, the younger generation are moving towards no tipping because they know it's a sham. You will see less and less tip originating from millennials and generation Z. So get use to it, old timer.
> Fighting to be tipped is like fighting to keep the DVD, you will go the way of the blockbuster. Adapt or go the way of the dinosaurs, old timer.


It's not a "bonus" you royal D Bag from the planet asswipe, it's the PAY that YOU are required to provide to the service provider.

Someone that does not understand that a tip is paying for the service provider's labor directly is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## AveragePerson

DrivingForYou said:


> It's not a "bonus" you royal D Bag from the planet asswipe, it's the PAY that YOU are required to provide to the service provider.
> 
> Someone that does not understand that a tip is paying for the service provider's labor directly is a special kind of stupid.


I'm required to tip? Wow, why is it call a tip then and why do I have the option not to provide one if it's required? Am I going to be arrested for theft of service because I did not pay a mandatory fee as ruled by 'DrivingForYou'?

I understand that tips goes to whoever you tip but why would I want to tip when I already paid for the service.


----------



## UberAdrian

AveragePerson said:


> I understand that tips goes to whoever you tip but why would I want to tip when I already paid for the service.


Because that's what civilized people do.


----------



## sellkatsell44

AveragePerson said:


> I don't get paid to pickup, you get paid to deliver tho.


Sure you do. You paid yourself. How much do you pay for the delivery if you had it delivered instead? That's how much your time is worth.



UberAdrian said:


> Because that's what civilized people do.


You're saying this as if he's in that category ?


----------



## AveragePerson

UberAdrian said:


> Because that's what civilized people do.


So civilized people should pay additional fee to get the service they already paid for? Come again? Perhaps your looking for the word foolish?



sellkatsell44 said:


> Sure you do. You paid yourself. How much do you pay for the delivery if you had it delivered instead? That's how much your time is worth.
> 
> 
> You're saying this as if he's in that category ?


What if I paid $0-1 because company offered free delivery/$0.99 delivery? It's not worth it to save for me. But delivery people get paid on a different metrics.

I'm probably more civilized because I advocate for a culture where service provider don't have to rely on tips to be satisfied or seek better employment.


----------



## R3drang3r

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


 There's a word for people like you?

Skinflint, cheapskate, penny pincher, tight ass, money Gruber, pinchfist, tightwad, hoarder.

I hope you enjoyed your meal?


----------



## sellkatsell44

AveragePerson said:


> So civilized people should pay additional fee to get the service they already paid for? Come again? Perhaps your looking for the word foolish?
> 
> 
> What if I paid $0-1 because company offered free delivery/$0.99 delivery? It's not worth it to save for me. But delivery people get paid on a different metrics.
> 
> I'm probably more civilized because I advocate for a culture where service provider don't have to rely on tips to be satisfied or seek better employment.


I figured as much. That's all your time is worth. 0-$1.

Really.

If you're not willing to pay more, why should the drivers prioritized or even drive for free to $1?

Instead, save yourself that "free" (which really, cost you a hour of the food getting cold) to $1 and pick it up yourself.

Don't complain about the level of "service" you get when you either didn't pay, or paid for little $1.

This is like buying a fake Gucci for $200 and expecting it to hold up like a real $2000 Gucci.

*You get what you paid for.*


----------



## AveragePerson

sellkatsell44 said:


> I figured as much. That's all your time is worth. 0-$1.
> 
> Really.
> 
> If you're not willing to pay more, why should the drivers prioritized or even drive for free to $1?
> 
> Instead, save yourself that "free" (which really, cost you a hour of the food getting cold) to $1 and pick it up yourself.
> 
> Don't complain about the level of "service" you get when you either didn't pay, or paid for little $1.
> 
> This is like buying a fake Gucci for $200 and expecting it to hold up like a real $2000 Gucci.
> 
> *You get what you paid for.*


What I pay for the company is different from what the driver recieved. Driver recieved much more. If a store offer a product for sale for 90% off, that doesn't affect the wage of the worker in the store. I shouldn't have to pay again to get what I paid for even if it's 90% off.


----------



## sellkatsell44

AveragePerson said:


> What I pay for the company is different from what the driver recieved. Driver recieved much more. If a store offer a product for sale for 90% off, that doesn't affect the wage of the worker in the store. I shouldn't have to pay again to get what I paid for even if it's 90% off.


How do you know how much the driver received? Clearly no tips.

You do realize that they're modeling the same model most restaurants (and a good portion still does this today) used where the waitress/waiters were paid well, well below minimum wage. As in, $2 and clump change when minimum wage was $7.25. The idea is that tips would make up the difference.

But you don't tip do you?

And again, you got your food didn't you? Who cares if it's a hour late. You didn't tip and you only paid $1 if at all... so again.

You get what you paid for.

Don't expect to pay $200 for a $2000 handbag.

I mean heck, i would love it if I only paid a couple hundred for my cdc but I paid $1500.

Lasted me ??, workmanship what I paid for, for the last 5 years+.


----------



## AveragePerson

sellkatsell44 said:


> How do you know how much the driver received? Clearly no tips.
> 
> You do realize that they're modeling the same model most restaurants (and a good portion still does this today) used where the waitress/waiters were paid well, well below minimum wage. As in, $2 and clump change when minimum wage was $7.25. The idea is that tips would make up the difference.
> 
> But you don't tip do you?
> 
> And again, you got your food didn't you? Who cares if it's a hour late. You didn't tip and you only paid $1 if at all... so again.
> 
> You get what you paid for.
> 
> Don't expect to pay $200 for a $2000 handbag.
> 
> I mean heck, i would love it if I only paid a couple hundred for my cdc but I paid $1500.
> 
> Lasted me ??, workmanship what I paid for, for the last 5 years+.


It's not my responsibility to make sure people are paid properly, I'm simply the customer not management. How people pay model is set up, is not really my problem. They can set up the pay as $0.1 + tip for all I care, doesn't have to do with me, I'm not the one that made or decide the model for them. But neither the worker or business can dictate how I will tip and if they want to set up the model like that despite that then that's on them.


----------



## VanGuy

True, and as independent contractors we can decide if it's worth delivering and if not, decline. Thus you will wait a very long time for food. It really is your call to tip or not. It's my call to deliver it or not.


----------



## sellkatsell44

AveragePerson said:


> It's not my responsibility to make sure people are paid properly, I'm simply the customer not management. How people pay model is set up, is not really my problem. They can set up the pay as $0.1 + tip for all I care, doesn't have to do with me, I'm not the one that made or decide the model for them. But neither the worker or business can dictate how I will tip and if they want to set up the model like that despite that then that's on them.


Exactly as @VanGuy states.

You have the option to pay little to 0 for delivery and no tip.

They have the option to deliver your food last (when they decide to throw you a bone and pick up the "job").

They prioritize-> customers that tip over customers that don't tip.


----------



## AveragePerson

VanGuy said:


> True, and as independent contractors we can decide if it's worth delivering and if not, decline. Thus you will wait a very long time for food. It really is your call to tip or not. It's my call to deliver it or not.


Yes that is true but doesn't change the fact that doing so would be to discriminate against non tippers...

I have no problem with it if people at least admit to being a discriminatory person.


----------



## VanGuy

I suppose it depends on which definition you use.



> from merriam-webster
> _verb_
> 
> 
> 1.
> recognize a distinction; differentiate.
> "babies can *discriminate between* different facial expressions of emotion"
> 
> synonyms:differentiate, distinguish, draw/recognize a distinction, tell the difference, discern a difference; More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> make an unjust or prejudicial distinction in the treatment of different categories of people or things, especially on the grounds of race, sex, or age.
> "existing employment policies *discriminate against* women"
> 
> synonyms:be biased, show prejudice, be prejudiced; More


If you use definition 1 which is far less commonly associated with discrimination, then sure. If you use definition 2 which I believe is the norm, then it is not unjust, it's good business sense. This would mean it is not discrimination.


----------



## DrivingForYou

AveragePerson said:


> I'm required to tip? Wow, why is it call a tip then and why do I have the option not to provide one if it's required? Am I going to be arrested for theft of service because I did not pay a mandatory fee as ruled by 'DrivingForYou'?
> 
> I understand that tips goes to whoever you tip but why would I want to tip when I already paid for the service.


Hey Trolly McTrollster, you DIDNT already pay for the service. You paid for the food and the system. You pay for the service directly to the server.

I know that is A foreign concept for you, you being an entitled Canadian and all, but that's how it is. Tips are for paying for the service directly to the person that's serving you. That's what a tip is.

*It's payment for service.*

I'm guessing all that cheese is fermenting in your head


----------



## AveragePerson

DrivingForYou said:


> Hey Trolly McTrollster, you DIDNT already pay for the service. You paid for the food and the system. You pay for the service directly to the server.
> 
> I know that is A foreign concept for you, you being an entitled Canadian and all, but that's how it is. Tips are for paying for the service directly to the person that's serving you. That's what a tip is.
> 
> *It's payment for service.*
> 
> I'm guessing all that cheese is fermenting in your head


What is this thing called a delivery fee? Are you going to twist it and say it's not payment for delivery?

If tip is payment for delivery why is it call a tip and why is there an option not to pay for delivery upon delivery of food?

Please explain, great sage


----------



## W00dbutcher

This is STILL GOING ON? 

my God.... Enough already lol!


----------



## Ubersux139782

This is the problem with you people. You expect everything done for you at minimal cost. I'm glad your courier didn't deliver your food. May future couriers treat you the same.


----------



## AveragePerson

Ubersux139782 said:


> This is the problem with you people. You expect everything done for you at minimal cost. I'm glad your courier didn't deliver your food. May future couriers treat you the same.


of course you want minimum cost. Who wants maximum cost? The stuff you buy is probably 90%+ made in other countries because of wanting minimal cost.


----------



## DrivingForYou

AveragePerson said:


> of course you want minimum cost. Who wants maximum cost? The stuff you buy is probably 90%+ made in other countries because of wanting minimal cost.


No, YOU want people to SUCK YOUR TOES for FREE. You are the pinnical of the entitled SLAVE OWNER of the US South. You are an example of the WORST THAT HUMANITY HAS TO OFFER.


----------



## AveragePerson

DrivingForYou said:


> No, YOU want people to SUCK YOUR TOES for FREE. You are the pinnical of the entitled SLAVE OWNER of the US South. You are an example of the WORST THAT HUMANITY HAS TO OFFER.


When I said I want people to do things for me for FREE? They are compensated, and they also have the freedom to decline should they choose, which is by definition, the opposite of slavery.

Calm down on your exaggeration, delusions have limits.


----------



## Cableguynoe

AveragePerson said:


> and they also have the freedom to decline should they choose,


And many drivers did decline according to your original post, and yet you came here to complain.


----------



## AveragePerson

Cableguynoe said:


> And many drivers did decline according to your original post, and yet you came here to complain.


They have the freedom to decline but I don't have the freedom to complain? Do you not believe in the freedom of speech?

Just because something can be done doesn't mean it's good or encouraged.


----------



## VanGuy

Absolutely it should be encouraged in this case. Drivers need to be encouraged to make good business decisions for their side hustle.


----------



## AveragePerson

VanGuy said:


> Absolutely it should be encouraged in this case. Drivers need to be encouraged to make good business decisions for their side hustle.


That's a short sighted perspective. ? picking leads to inconsistent experience that is ultimately bad for the business and customer experience leading to loss of customers. There's a reason why business wants consistency.

Take the 'good' with the 'bad' and in the end it will all even out.


----------



## VanGuy

Not at all. I want McDonalds and Skip to end their partnership so I get deliveries from restaurants, not fast food joints, that pay a reasonable rate and are going to customers that tip well.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

AveragePerson said:


> Take the 'good' with the 'bad' and in the end it will all even out.


Mind you, this is from a d!psh!t who is whining that he can't get food delivered to his fat ass because he won't tip.


----------



## oleole20

@AveragePerson 
" Failing to give a tip after dining at a restaurant, taking a cab ride, or getting help from a porter is a big no-no in the U.S. " Business Insider.

I live in a country where tipping is not customary, however you live in a country where it's standard to tip 15-20 percent for most services. If you don't like it my suggestion to you is move to a country like Japan where tipping under any circumstance may seem rude, because good service is standard and expected.


----------



## Cableguynoe

AveragePerson said:


> They have the freedom to decline but I don't have the freedom to complain? Do you not believe in the freedom of speech?
> 
> Just because something can be done doesn't mean it's good or encouraged.


I didn't say you can't complain did i?

Simply pointing out that you state that they have an option to not do something if they don't like, but you're complaining about their choice.


----------



## nouberipo

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


no tip? you shouldnt have had your food delivered at all. if you dont want to tip get your lazy self off the floor and get the food yourself


----------



## UberBastid

AveragePerson said:


> Yes that is true but doesn't change the fact that doing so would be to discriminate against non tippers...
> 
> I have no problem with it if people at least admit to being a discriminatory person.


I bet I say this at least once a day: There is no law against discrimination. There is no moral problem with discrimination. I bet you do it every day. We all do.
I discriminate against people who wish me harm - violent people. 
I discriminate against people who try to take my money away, or keep me from making money.
I discriminate against racists, and communist American politicians.

There ARE laws, and moral problems with SOME FORMS of discrimination. If someone discriminates against someone because of their religion, gender, race .... etc, that is not only illegal, it is wrong.
But, discrimination against stupid people. Selfish people who only care about their own comfort ... yea, I discriminate against them (and you), and boycott them at every opportunity.

Don't like it? Sue me.
Or change your behavior.


----------



## DrivingForYou

AveragePerson said:


> When I said I want people to do things for me for FREE? They are compensated,


*They are NOT compensated if YOU FAIL TO TIP THEM.*


----------



## AveragePerson

DrivingForYou said:


> *They are NOT compensated if YOU FAIL TO TIP THEM.*


They are paid, regardless if I tip or not. Hence they are compensated for the task.
Not enough compensation? Not my problem, I don't decide what their base rates are.



nouberipo said:


> no tip? you shouldnt have had your food delivered at all. if you dont want to tip get your lazy self off the floor and get the food yourself


Why not, there is a delivery fee for a reason, even though this delivery fee is on the house from the app company.


----------



## DrivingForYou

AveragePerson said:


> They are paid, regardless if I tip or not. Hence they are compensated for the task.
> Not enough compensation? Not my problem, I don't decide what their base rates are


Yes it IS your problem. I realize you are too ignorant to understand this, but you are a scumbag trying to rationalize stealing from servers by not paying them for service.


----------



## AveragePerson

DrivingForYou said:


> Yes it IS your problem. I realize you are too ignorant to understand this, but you are a scumbag trying to rationalize stealing from servers by not paying them for service.


How is it that I can walk away in front of their faces without paying them for service if it's required instead of optional?


----------



## rubisgsa

ITS ALL explained with one word

SPIT

although in this case maybe even an H in there

for

S H IT in your food dummy

how does loogey taste???????

200 IQ must like LOOGEYS THEN


----------



## AveragePerson

rubisgsa said:


> ITS ALL explained with one word
> 
> SPIT
> 
> although in this case maybe even an H in there
> 
> for
> 
> S H IT in your food dummy
> 
> how does loogey taste???????
> 
> 200 IQ must like LOOGEYS THEN


No logical/half decent person would do that, unless they want to potentially be charged, sued, and deactivated all for some momentarily emotional hate directed towards the wrong person?


----------



## Ssgcraig

AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


If you weren't cheap, you'd go get the food yourself versus having someone deliver it to you, economical.


----------



## AveragePerson

Ssgcraig said:


> If you weren't cheap, you'd go get the food yourself versus having someone deliver it to you, economical.


Why would I when the app company covers the cost of delivery and/or the promotion code require delivery to take effect?


----------



## rubisgsa

AveragePerson said:


> No logical/half decent person would do that, unless they want to potentially be charged, sued, and deactivated all for some momentarily emotional hate directed towards the wrong person?


Are you serious????

you have eaten another persons spit and i mean they spit in your food

WHY??? because u r an A hole

think about it for a second it might make your stomach curllllllll .....mmmmmmm

KARMA dude go EZ be nice or u will get shit right back on ya

Prove it just wasnt special MAYO

EWW thats even worse

for special D heads like you it is reserved though the old CUM sandwich ewwwwww

I would never !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but anything you can think of has been done


----------



## oicu812

Karma works both ways. You spit in someone's food, you'll get yours in return.

Some people are just cheap. Nothing you can change that.


----------



## MykUberBoy

Good for you!

You deserve cold foods... Or pickup your lazy a$$ from the couch!


----------



## YouBeer

Ive been reading some of your responses.
I realized that you are simply a rotten human being.
Wether you tipped or didnt or will in the future or wont is only a small reason why you are a rotten human.
The way you think is disgusting, you say you are a millenial, I believe it.
I see your kind here every day.
A staggering level of entitlement.
You say you're an aetheist.
Thats good, so there should be no moral qualms if you kill yourself.
No one will miss you. People like you bring unhappiness to the rest of us.
Its not because you dont tip.
You're just a POS



DrivingForYou said:


> Yes it IS your problem. I realize you are too ignorant to understand this, but you are a scumbag trying to rationalize stealing from servers by not paying them for service.


The fact that the level of pay is low that the person doing the work has to rely exclusivley on tips is criminal and amoral.
The fact that you dont recognize this is the reason why the education system in america is an abject failure


----------



## AveragePerson

YouBeer said:


> Ive been reading some of your responses.
> I realized that you are simply a rotten human being.
> Wether you tipped or didnt or will in the future or wont is only a small reason why you are a rotten human.
> The way you think is disgusting, you say you are a millenial, I believe it.
> I see your kind here every day.
> A staggering level of entitlement.
> You say you're an aetheist.
> Thats good, so there should be no moral qualms if you kill yourself.
> No one will miss you. People like you bring unhappiness to the rest of us.
> Its not because you dont tip.
> You're just a POS
> 
> 
> The fact that the level of pay is low that the person doing the work has to rely exclusivley on tips is criminal and amoral.
> The fact that you dont recognize this is the reason why the education system in america is an abject failure


Interesting point of view. What makes you think I'm rotten? Give me an example.

While I understand the opinion I express may sound 'heartless' and thus unpopular but the truth cares not about how popular it is for it to be true.


----------



## lyft_rat

AveragePerson said:


> What is AOC?


You ARE kidding, right?


----------



## DrivingForYou

YouBeer said:


> The fact that the level of pay is low that the person doing the work has to rely exclusivley on tips is criminal and amoral.
> The fact that you dont recognize this is the reason why the education system in america is an abject failure


Hold your horses bro, I am not defending the policies on wage that prevail in the US. I'm in California, where servers gett full pay ($14/hr) PLUS tips.

I am NOT AT ALL saying the US minimum wage for tipped emplyees at less than $3 a hour is even remotely fair, decent, or moral. I am simply piointing out to Mr Entitled Millennial Asshat that he is stealing from drivers by not tipping.


----------



## dlearl476

DrivingForYou said:


> Hold your horses bro, I am not defending the policies on wage that prevail in the US. I'm in California, where servers gett full pay ($14/hr) PLUS tips.
> 
> I am NOT AT ALL saying the US minimum wage for tipped emplyees at less than $3 a hour is even remotely fair, decent, or moral. I am simply piointing out to Mr Entitled Millennial Asshat that he is stealing from drivers by not tipping.


I think (hope) that comment was directed at (Below)AveragePerson, not you.


----------



## AveragePerson

lyft_rat said:


> You ARE kidding, right?


Am I supposed to know this abbreviation?



DrivingForYou said:


> Hold your horses bro, I am not defending the policies on wage that prevail in the US. I'm in California, where servers gett full pay ($14/hr) PLUS tips.
> 
> I am NOT AT ALL saying the US minimum wage for tipped emplyees at less than $3 a hour is even remotely fair, decent, or moral. I am simply piointing out to Mr Entitled Millennial Asshat that he is stealing from drivers by not tipping.


What am I stealing? Service is paid for. Just because it's not the amount you want doesn't mean it's stealing.


----------



## dlearl476

AveragePerson said:


> Am I supposed to know this abbreviation?


Not really. Most of us realized by your third post that you were clueless.


----------



## Rockocubs

I dobut it because most apps you dont see pay breakdown until after delivery. Now it might be because the total pay paired with pickup distance and delivery distance wasn't worth it.


----------



## Goongpad77

You’re not being discriminated for not tipping, you’re being rejected for not tipping. We are independent contractors and have the right to reject jobs that aren’t worth it to us.


----------



## UberTrent9

AveragePerson said:


> Don't order from Skip the Dishes (STD! :vomit: ), they don't properly hide the pay/tip from couriers! My order was reassign multiple times :frown:.
> 
> PS: The reason I order is only because they are doing a $15 off $20+ order plus free delivery.
> 
> PS: I contacted support about the delay and they credit me $10. So I paid $0.93 for my food. Not bad deal but still sucks about the wait though...
> 
> View attachment 331442
> View attachment 331443
> 
> View attachment 331445


And you STILL can't seem to tip? Cheap ass.



AveragePerson said:


> You cared enough to view and post. Or are you implying your a nobody?
> 
> I'm not cheap. I'm just economical. Why pay more than necessary?
> 
> Blight on society? How do I spread myself?


You're. Perhaps you should take some of your savings & re-enroll in some basic grammar courses @ your local elementary school, so that you'll FINALLY learn the difference between you're and your?

I(& millions more) figured it out about 3rd/4th grade.



AveragePerson said:


> My 200IQ move is to order an hour ahead of time next and put in the note for restaurant to start order only an 40minutes later or when driver arrive
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is or what it stands for.
> 
> 
> I heard ? is real too.
> 
> I'm a Atheists.


Reading your posts makes my brain hurt. Your poor grammar is atrocious.



AveragePerson said:


> There must be because every few I checked I got a different driver heading to restaurant... Or maybe they just contact support


Hopefully, the drivers are spitting in your food. You're(see what I did there?) too stupid I'm sure to realize that though. Bon appetit



AveragePerson said:


> How is it that I can walk away in front of their faces without paying them for service if it's required instead of optional?


Enjoy your food that they've most likely spit in.



AveragePerson said:


> No logical/half decent person would do that, unless they want to potentially be charged, sued, and deactivated all for some momentarily emotional hate directed towards the wrong person?


You can't even figure out the difference between you're and your, so we all know you're intellectually challenged enough not to be able to figure that out.

How would you know if anyone did that anyways? You wouldn't.

I bet you wear hockey equipment & you're not on a team Corky?


----------



## BigRedDriver

AveragePerson said:


> What is this thing called a delivery fee? Are you going to twist it and say it's not payment for delivery?
> 
> If tip is payment for delivery why is it call a tip and why is there an option not to pay for delivery upon delivery of food?
> 
> Please explain, great sage


It's no longer called a tip. It is now called a service fee.

Feel better now?

So it is written, so it shall be done.



rubisgsa said:


> Are you serious????
> 
> you have eaten another persons spit and i mean they spit in your food
> 
> WHY??? because u r an A hole
> 
> think about it for a second it might make your stomach curllllllll .....mmmmmmm
> 
> KARMA dude go EZ be nice or u will get shit right back on ya
> 
> Prove it just wasnt special MAYO
> 
> EWW thats even worse
> 
> for special D heads like you it is reserved though the old CUM sandwich ewwwwww
> 
> I would never !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> but anything you can think of has been done


Maybe he doesn't tip cuz he likes the taste of spit and cum?

I dunno


----------



## UberTrent9

dlearl476 said:


> Not really. Most of us realized by your third post that you were clueless.


And HIGHLY UNEDUCATED



Goongpad77 said:


> You're not being discriminated for not tipping, you're being rejected for not tipping. We are independent contractors and have the right to reject jobs that aren't worth it to us.


Intellectually challenged folks like this though, will hire some lawyer & try suing for millions for something like this.



BigRedDriver said:


> It's no longer called a tip. It is now called a service fee.
> 
> Feel better now?
> 
> So it is written, so it shall be done.
> 
> 
> Maybe he doesn't tip cuz he likes the taste of spit and cum?
> 
> Yep, that's it.
> 
> RESOLVED.


Careful! He might try to sue or get you deactivated....


----------



## BigRedDriver

UberTrent9 said:


> And HIGHLY UNEDUCATED
> 
> 
> Intellectually challenged folks like this though, will hire some lawyer & try suing for millions for something like this.
> 
> 
> Careful! He might try to sue or get you deactivated....


Deactivate me? I quit driving over a month ago.

And suing me is out of the question now since I have just declared tips to be service fees and now he feels great and will pay any and all drivers the fee they deserve.

I just love making folks feel better about doing the right thing!


----------



## AveragePerson

UberTrent9 said:


> And you STILL can't seem to tip? Cheap ass.
> 
> 
> You're. Perhaps you should take some of your savings & re-enroll in some basic grammar courses @ your local elementary school, so that you'll FINALLY learn the difference between you're and your?
> 
> I(& millions more) figured it out about 3rd/4th grade.
> 
> 
> Reading your posts makes my brain hurt. Your poor grammar is atrocious.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the drivers are spitting in your food. You're(see what I did there?) too stupid I'm sure to realize that though. Bon appetit
> 
> 
> Enjoy your food that they've most likely spit in.
> 
> 
> You can't even figure out the difference between you're and your, so we all know you're intellectually challenged enough not to be able to figure that out.
> 
> How would you know if anyone did that anyways? You wouldn't.
> 
> I bet you wear hockey equipment & you're not on a team Corky?


Oh no, a grammar police on a online forum lol. That's how you know your grasping at straws to attack others and lacks creditability.

It's always the vocal minority that make a big fuss of things out of nothing.

Most couriers are grateful for the gigs that are available to them unlike some uncivilized individuals that are ungrateful and will bite and spit on the hand that gives them businesses because the business is not big enough for them. Lol.


----------



## nouberipo

AveragePerson said:


> Oh no, a grammar police on a online forum lol. That's how you know your grasping at straws to attack others and lacks creditability.
> 
> It's always the vocal minority that make a big fuss of things out of nothing.
> 
> Most couriers are grateful for the gigs that are available to them unlike some uncivilized individuals that are ungrateful and will bite and spit on the hand that gives them businesses because the business is not big enough for them. Lol.


I thought they fired 400 marketing shrills who contributed to the online Uber propaganda.....I guess they kept you on eh.



AveragePerson said:


> Interesting point of view. What makes you think I'm rotten? Give me an example.
> 
> While I understand the opinion I express may sound 'heartless' and thus unpopular but the truth cares not about how popular it is for it to be true.


what makes you rotten? since your a millennial with perceived entitlement and a lack of of a moral or ethical compass (a characteristic of your generation), you will not be able to see why you are rotten. It will however catch up with you in life and I wish you the best when it does. Meanwhile, your ignorance and arrogance are more than obvious from your points of view you expressed on here but again, you are unable to obviously blind to it.


----------



## AveragePerson

nouberipo said:


> I thought they fired 400 marketing shrills who contributed to the online Uber propaganda.....I guess they kept you on eh.
> 
> 
> what makes you rotten? since your a millennial with perceived entitlement and a lack of of a moral or ethical compass (a characteristic of your generation), you will not be able to see why you are rotten. It will however catch up with you in life and I wish you the best when it does. Meanwhile, your ignorance and arrogance are more than obvious from your points of view you expressed on here but again, you are unable to obviously blind to it.


What does this have to do with Uber shilling? Also I just got banned from Uber recently lol.

I'm rotten because i'm a millennial, lol. Are you jealous of younger people or something because your body have deteriorated?

Paying for a service and expecting to get said service in a reasonable manner is not lacking of moral or ethical compass if brain cells are used. Just because a optional bonus is not tacked on doesn't mean you have to be hostile to the customer.


----------



## smithers54

Basement dweller....


----------



## UberTrent9

AveragePerson said:


> Oh no, a grammar police on a online forum lol. That's how you know your grasping at straws to attack others and lacks creditability.
> 
> It's always the vocal minority that make a big fuss of things out of nothing.
> 
> Most couriers are grateful for the gigs that are available to them unlike some uncivilized individuals that are ungrateful and will bite and spit on the hand that gives them businesses because the business is not big enough for them. Lol.


LMAO I even helped you and you STILL aren't smart enough to figure out the difference between your and you're. LMK if you need the number to the local elementary school near you foir those grammar courses.

Enjoy your food



AveragePerson said:


> *Also I just got banned from Uber recently lol.
> 
> Are you jealous of younger people or something because your body have deteriorated?
> *




How is anyone not surprised?

You mean "has deteriorated"?


----------



## dryverjohn

I am just so shocked, I really can't believe that a driver actually brought you the food. I guess there is a sucker born every minute. We keep records of non tippers in a black book, if you will. It is not good for your name, address and photo of your house to be in that book. It is shared among other drivers and your food will never arrive in a timely manner. Or maybe, I just made that whole thing up. Keep the fact that your mouth is going to swallow whatever is on that food. Those that don't tip someone bringing them food are just plain dangerous. Kind of people that jump out of planes. I wouldn't stiff anyone bringing me a consumable, but to each their own. Good luck there buddy.


----------

